# Eamon Burke knives.



## WillC

I don't know if there is anything I can do to help here. But I have to try as it has been a weight on my mind and I would love to see the blades I made for Eamon get finished. A friend just Pm'd me with the idea to ask for volunteers to help Eamon and get these done. Many of you have done handling projects and some others may help.
In truth I have been quite angry with Eamon, as such have not been able to post much about this for fear of making a bad situation worse. Regardless of whats happened and what is owed, he is in trouble, likely he has been in more trouble than I could know. 

So this is what I would propose to get some positive result from this.

We make a list of who is owed a Utility knife from Eamon, as I do not have one. Please add if you have any hobby for handling and finishing knives, and if you would be willing to help in someway to get them finished. If there are other hobby or full time makers who might be willing to play a small part in getting them finished please step forward.
Im not exactly sure where we are going with this yet but as the list unfolds im sure we can work it out. I would suggest we do this by breaking it down into a number of small stages to be done by someone with a certain tool or skill set, and posting the knives on for the next stage. 

So for now let me know who you who are owed Knives from Eamon, or if you can help in the finishing of these knives. My idea is that it can all be instructed from this thread and documented as we go.

First step for me, I will send a copy of this to Eamon, via e-mail, facebook etc and see if he will accept our help in this way, if we have some willing Stateside helpers. I'm sure some problems will arise, we can work it out as we go.

Please keep this to the utility knives only, I know there is a whole list of other stuff and possessions, but this would be a jump in the right direction.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm down to help out in any way I can.


----------



## WillC

Your a star dude.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I spoke to the same person as you Will, and I have committed for a few sayas. This will have to be stretched over time, as I have plenty of my own obligations, but I am willing to help to clear this burden. If I can swing some handles in, I will too, but as I said, it will depend on a time frame.

Marko


----------



## WillC

Great stuff Marko.


----------



## Iceman91

I am owed one. Thanks for getting this started, Will.

Mike


----------



## Twistington

If my shop situation untangles through some miracle I would be happy to help.


----------



## mr drinky

I can't offer any skills, but can someone remind me what state the blades are in? Have they been ground, HT'd, finished etc? I ordered one blade and sent him a block of wood for the handle. If the blade is finished, I could just have mine sent to Dave (w/wood) and use a coupon from him to finish the handle. I'd even send money for the postage if necessary. 

With that said, I think this is a great idea to lessen any burden that he may have, but also to unlock the steel that so needs so badly to be cutting things. 

k.


----------



## DevinT

Please remind me what type of handles these get, and if there is a pic of the blades that would be great.

Hoss


----------



## JohnnyChance

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I spoke to the same person as you Will, and I have committed for a few sayas. This will have to be stretched over time, as I have plenty of my own obligations, but I am willing to help to clear this burden. If I can swing some handles in, I will too, but as I said, it will depend on a time frame.
> 
> Marko



I can help you with the labor on those sayas.


----------



## WillC

They were fully ground to about 400 grit and already fairly thin at the edge. I think I had given them a quick rub against the grain with 180 grit to make stone finishing easier. For finishing properly as they were intended, would need a go on a diamond plate to get completely flat and grind marks out, then stone finish. Ideally....


Ill get a list going for who is owed them.

Iceman91
Mr Drinky


----------



## WildBoar

I'm owed one as well. I have no handle-making skills to offer, but I do have some blocks and scales and a couple Martell coupons.


----------



## Zwiefel

I'm also among the skill-less lot....but I could start a google doc to capture all the info and share the URL back to this group so everyone can see what's in progress/where/how/etc....if that would be more help than hinderance.


----------



## kalaeb

I can help if you will have me.


----------



## TB_London

I'd be happy to help with the finishing and handling, only really makes sense for any non US purchasers though due to shipping.

I was pretty excited about this project, hopefully steps can be taken to get knives to their owners


----------



## SpikeC

I can help some, finishing metal work or handles, maybe even a saya or two.


----------



## ThEoRy

If provided with the handle materials, I could help assemble.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

JohnnyChance said:


> I can help you with the labor on those sayas.



Sure, four hands would make work at least 50% faster.

Yes, Will, get the list, so we can assess the scope of work.

M


----------



## Zwiefel

All: Started a spreadsheet to capture folks owed products, and those volunteering to help out. If you can think of additional stuff we need to track, let me know, happy to add it to the spreadsheet.

Here's the link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE&usp=sharing

Were all of these knives supposed to come with Sayas? If not, please let me know whether yours was supposed to come with one and I'll note that on the list.


----------



## WillC

Thats brilliant, how you do that is beyond me, but its brilliant thanks, saves me a whole load of reading though writing things down.


----------



## Zwiefel

WillC said:


> Thats brilliant, how you do that is beyond me, but its brilliant thanks, saves me a whole load of reading though writing things down.



Happy I can finally provide some value to the forum for a change!

Will, if you PM me your GMail ID, I can add you as an editor, so you can make changes if I'm not available.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Zwiefel said:


> All: Started a spreadsheet to capture folks owed products, and those volunteering to help out. If you can think of additional stuff we need to track, let me know, happy to add it to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE&usp=sharing
> 
> Were all of these knives supposed to come with Sayas? If not, please let me know whether yours was supposed to come with one and I'll note that on the list.




I would take the column "To Be Completed By" out, as it is irrelevant, and add collums for Saya and whether saya material was sent in. 

I can provide poplar for saya material if needed. The replacement sayas will have to be in poplar, as these will be carved, not 3-piece construction, so material has to be workable with relative efficiency as this is pro-bono work.

Those folks who do 3-piece construction, could work on other woods (highly figured maple, etc).

M


----------



## WillC

There are 15 blades all together, so 15 handles and saya, (I had forgotten they were included) The handles were going to be a hidden tang type, similar to the Carter way. I believe Eamon had got all the materials and spacer materials in stock.

Names so far, I can think of more...but would like to hear every ones say.

Iceman91
Mr Drinky
Wild Boar
Pensacola Tiger

Helpers

Kalaeb
SpikeC
Theory
Marko
Johnny C
Mrmms

As things go we can split into groups of Blade finishing/honing handle making and Saya. 15 blades is allot of work for any even small task, so we will aim to do batches of 5 if there are enough people to help. I don't know if this is practical or not yet, will have to work it out as we go. All input and suggestion great fully received.

This was Hoss's idea, so if it all goes wrong,,,,,I can blame him

We should keep this stateside if possible otherwise postage is going to get silly.

Thanks, you lot are amazing.


----------



## Zwiefel

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I would take the column "To Be Completed By" out, as it is irrelevant, and replace it with Saya/No Saya, and whether saya material was provided.
> 
> I can provide poplar for saya material if needed. The replacement sayas will have to be in poplar, as these will be carved, not 3-piece construction, so material has to be workable with relative efficiency.
> 
> M



I thought it would be useful to avoid missing an item, or to know who to get updates from. no?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Zwiefel said:


> I thought it would be useful to avoid missing an item, or to know who to get updates from. no?



Sorry, misinterpreted, who it was completed by. I thought it was the date Eamon was to complete work by.

I believe besides Wills knives there were others sent in for custom work. I am not sure how we need to account for those, but they should be given same level of importance. Some were custom knives sent for saya work.

M


----------



## TB_London

Out of interest how many blades did you ship out Will?


----------



## DevinT

Put my son John on the list to help, I can over see what he does. He has made hundreds of handles also.

Who has the blades right now?

Hoss


----------



## WillC

All the materials should be with Eamon, I think on materials we should assume that we have them covered unless it proves not to be so, in which case we have some kind offers to help on providing materials front.
But yeah on the list it would be great to see what wood was specified if not standard. Presumably Eamon will have it all.


----------



## Zwiefel

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Sorry, misinterpreted, who it was completed by. I thought it was the date Eamon was to complete work by.
> 
> I believe besides Wills knives there were others sent in for custom work. I am not sure how we need to account for those, but they should be given same level of importance. Some were custom knives sent for saya work.
> 
> M



I see, I changed it to "Volunteer to complete work," that should help with the ambiguity.
Good point RE other products...I added myself for a different item from Eamon.



DevinT said:


> Put my son John on the list to help, I can over see what he does. He has made hundreds of handles also.
> 
> Who has the blades right now?
> 
> Hoss



Done.

BTW, I find it entirely indicative of what is awesome about KKF that we have 2X more volunteers for free labor (10), than we have products (4)...for the moment anyway.


----------



## sachem allison

He owes me one of the utility knives and I'll worry about the other stuff later, if he is willing to send the saya and handle wood out there is plenty of the cocobolo and straight grained ironwood available for all the sayas and handles. That will be my donation, I have no tools here.
Thank you gentleman for the help and understanding.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Zwiefel said:


> I see, I changed it to "Volunteer to complete work," that should help with the ambiguity.
> Good point RE other products...I added myself for a different item from Eamon.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.




Looks good. Do you mind posting Google Docs spreadsheet in Off Topic subforum? Devin started a thread there on the same subject. This way, we won't miss anybody who is owed work.

M


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

sachem allison said:


> He owes me one of the utility knives and I'll worry about the other stuff later, if he is willing to send the saya and handle wood out there is plenty of the cocobolo and straight grained ironwood available for all the sayas and handles. That will be my donation, I have no tools here.
> Thank you gentleman for the help and understanding.



Son, you bet, and since I have your attention here, I will bring your Wilson with me to ECG. You probably missed it terribly. 

I am going to give another thought once the scope of work is established and JohnyChance is to help, on making sayas in other woods than poplar. One way or another, you guys will be happy with the work, and we all move past this.

M


----------



## ThEoRy

Hidden tang? I might be out on handle making for this one. I don't want my first attempts to be at others expense. I could offer finish sharpening or something perhaps?


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> He owes me one of the utility knives and I'll worry about the other stuff later, if he is willing to send the saya and handle wood out there is plenty of the cocobolo and straight grained ironwood available for all the sayas and handles. That will be my donation, I have no tools here.
> Thank you gentleman for the help and understanding.



Son, saya included? You are donating wood for Sayas + Handles from materials you already sent to Eamon?

Iceman91/Mr. Drinky/WildBoar: did you guys all order sayas as well?


----------



## Justin0505

You're a stand-up guy Mr. WillC. 

IIRC, the metal work is 90%+ done an all that needs to be done is handle work and final finishing correct?



Zwiefel said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE&usp=sharing
> .



I can't edit the sheet; looks like view only.

I am also owed a knife.

However, I would be happy to take it without a finished handle. If Eamon already purchased materials (wood, pins, liners) then I would like those; they just don't need to be finished / attached to the knife.
I've done a bit of wood and metal work and I'd like to try my hand at handle making and this seems like a great excuse. I'm an urban apt dweller so I don't have my own shop, but I just found a community pay-per-month place. As this is my first go at this, I don't feel comfortable doing much of the handle work, but I am an accomplished sharpener so I'd be very happy to do the finish sharpening for anyone that would like it.


----------



## apicius9

Could somebody post a link to the original post, please? I am not sure what these knives look like. But if my limited skill set of making a few wa handles for this is of help, I'd be happy to do that. Unless those need to be coordinated with sayas, I have plenty of wood here for that.

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

ThEoRy said:


> Hidden tang? I might be out on handle making for this one. I don't want my first attempts to be at others expense. I could offer finish sharpening or something perhaps?



I think that's where John Thomas will step in.

Guys, those of you who owed work and knives, please fill the spreadsheet (link in this thread) so we can establish a scope of work. If a matching sent was ordered, please state in what wood.

M


----------



## WillC

15 Blades were sent out, they are with Eamon.

Regarding getting the blades, I have e-mailed and Facebooked Eamon, so hopefully he will come on board, maybe help where he can, or at least facilitate a hand over.

I have put this in my forum, largely so we can have pictures of things coming along. It will be required apart from anything else to get them looking in the same vein.
I cant really take on board everything else that is owed out from Eamon in this thread it will get too messy. I know he has peoples knives and all sorts. This needs to be a separate thread on a general forum. I would suggest that we try and take this little step first to get the ball rolling with Eamon. Hopefully he can accept our help and it will be a weight off his mind, to be able to pass the stuff on.



Iceman91
Mr Drinky
Wild Boar
Pensacola Tiger
Zweifel

Helpers

Kalaeb
SpikeC
Theory
Marko
Johnny C
Mrmms
John


----------



## Zwiefel

Justin0505 said:


> I can't edit the sheet; looks like view only.
> 
> I am also owed a knife.



Justin/Anybody,

If you want to edit the sheet, send me your gmail address and I'll add you with edit permissions...would prefer to not open it up to the general public though.


----------



## mr drinky

Zwiefel said:


> Son, saya included? You are donating wood for Sayas + Handles from materials you already sent to Eamon?
> 
> Iceman91/Mr. Drinky/WildBoar: did you guys all order sayas as well?



I can't remember if I ordered a saya, but I will take mine without one. Just knife for me. 

k.


----------



## Choll

I am owed one utility knife. I sent him a very nice piece of Mark's stabilized koa for the handle. Unfortunately I have no skills to offer, but those who offer their services are truly stand up guys. I will certainly pay for shipping costs and/or services if needed. Thanks guys.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

OK, so we need another spreadsheet in the Off Topic sub forum, for orders other than Will's knives. 

M


----------



## Zwiefel

I posted a link for the same spreadsheet in the other thread...is there a reason we can't share the same spreadsheet since it's not actually stored/displayed on KKF?

If so, that's fine, it's trivial to make a copy...


----------



## Lefty

Man, I have trouble keeping on top of my own stuff...funny, though, I just offered to get a handle taken care of for another member, for this same project maybe two weeks ago. If it comes down to it, I can do a handle and some grinding/finishing on one knife.


----------



## EdipisReks

i can grind and finish a knife or two.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Eamon's original thread had this description of the utility:

_Some changes are that the spacer will be ivory paper micarta instead of maple(doesn't stain as easy), and the handle will be regular walnut. If you want Burl/exotic/stabilized wood for the handle or a crazy sheath, or a matching pair, just let me know.
Including a matching sheath, these are going to be $300 + S&H.
BUT
We need to crowdfund these first ones(materials, int'l shipping, etc). So if you Pre-Order one now, I will send you an invoice for the full price immediately, including a $50 discount. Not only that, but since I will be doing a small batch(10) and I'll know whose they are for already, I'll do whatever kind of wood you want for the handle scales/sheath for the cost of materials(if you have wood you want me to use, just mail it to me and I'll use it for no extra charge).
So you'll be getting a unique stainless, American Hardwood/Micarta handle, Matching Sheath w/ Boxwood pin, and a stone finish for $250 + S&H._

So, all of them were to have come with a saya. 

Since Eamon is no longer an active vendor, his sub forum has been restricted. It would be nice if a mod could move any threads on this project over to Will's sub forum for reference purposes.

For those who need to see how the handle was constructed, here are some pics from that thread:


----------



## WillC

It can share the same spread sheet, so long as we can see what is what.


----------



## Iceman91

I am pretty sure that all of the utilities were to include sayas.


----------



## WillC

Brilliant Guys thanks, well done on finding the old thread.


----------



## Zwiefel

I've got to run out to the farm and feed/care for the horses, so I'll be gone a few hours. will catch the spreadsheet(s) up when I get back.


----------



## WillC

Your a megastar.


----------



## kalaeb

can anyone even get a response out of him to ship the knives? seems like some have flat asked the knives to be super sans handle and have still gotten nowhere


----------



## WillC

I would give it a bit of time, the threads have only just gone up.


----------



## SpikeC

Those handles will be a snap to make.


----------



## WillC

To summarize 
List

Iceman91
Mr Drinky
Wild Boar
Pensacola Tiger
Zweifel
Sachem Allison
Choll
Justin

Helpers

Knyfeknerd - honing?
Kalaeb - Handling
SpikeC - Handling or finish
Theory - Finish or honing
Marko - Saya
Johnny C - Saya
Mrmms - Finish
John Thomas - Handles/Finish
Justin - Honing
Edipisreks - Finish

Many hands make light work. we don't want anyone doing 15 of anything. 5 at the most, so we can work out how to spread the work and balance it against postal costs as we go.
Thanks to all those who have offered materials and postage costs. If all the materials are not accounted for we will have an appeal as required. The materials Eamon has would be best as they are the right widths. 
As for postage costs, we may need to have a postage kitty or something to make all this possible to pass on little batches of knives for different processes.
Cheers
Will


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> Son, saya included? You are donating wood for Sayas + Handles from materials you already sent to Eamon?
> 
> Iceman91/Mr. Drinky/WildBoar: did you guys all order sayas as well?



all of the Will utility knives were supposed to have sayas and handles. I traded Eamon enough wood to make 30 or more sayas out of cocobolo in exchange for him making sayas for my personal knives. Whatever he didn't use for my stuff he could keep and make high end sayas to sell for himself. I also sent him ironwood blanks for handles,not many. Yes, I am donating that material if he sends the blades he is going to have to send all the other stuff that goes with it.


----------



## Zwiefel

I'm likely to be going through Dallas soonish (next week or two), so I could pick up the materials and handle getting them shipped out.

was on my list to visit Eamon anyway.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Yeah the handles are hidden tang w a liner like Carter. 

I believe the old threads from ex vendors are deleted and not archived. So the rest of the thread may not be available.


----------



## WillC

Your very kind Son, hopefully it wont be required as all the materials for these should be with Eamon, but we will see...... I hope you will be able to get your extra materials back.
Speaking of collection. Do we have anyone is Eamon's area who can call around and collect blades, materials etc?


----------



## WillC

With the pictures and details, we have enough to go off. I know the specs and construction pretty well to advise from there.
The handles should be a nice straight forward construction. All my tangs are the same size. Just under 3mm, with a very slight taper. So in theory all handles can be made the same, with a 3mm spacer with the slot cut....sides epoxied on.... Handle shaped, polished, Will probably need burning in a bit to shift any beads of epoxy, then fixed on the knives. We will tackle it as we go. I can make drawings with dimensions to work to so we are all on the same page.


----------



## sachem allison

My buddy Heath has Volunteered to go pick them up. I'll put him onto this thread tonight.


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> I'm likely to be going through Dallas soonish (next week or two), so I could pick up the materials and handle getting them shipped out.
> 
> was on my list to visit Eamon anyway.



He posted that he is moving again.didn't he? maybe facebook


----------



## kalaeb

I have enough saya material for three sayas that I can put in, if there is not enough to go around. plus I have a few extra sets of scales.


----------



## WillC

Brilliant stuff, well lets give Eamon some time to digest and respond.


----------



## sachem allison

sachem allison said:


> He posted that he is moving again.didn't he? maybe facebook



He is moving back to Rockport, TX.
I just sent him this note.


Hello, Eamon

6:00pm
Congratulations on the beautiful baby and the pending move home. We all know that times have been tough for you and that you have been under alot of pressure for quite awhile now. I know its frustrating and a little bit overwhelming being pulled in so many different directions and having so many responsibilities. With that said, Many of the makers and hobbyists have gotten together and offered to help you out by taking some of the load off of you. They are willing to donate their time and expertise to help complete your knife related projects so that you can focus on your family and other responsibilities. You are a member of our family and we would like to help you out and make things easier for you. Please to do not be offended, by this offer it is given freely . Many of us including myself are frustrated that we can't offer any assistance because, we haven't heard from you. We don't know if you are alright or not. Some of the members just want to know whats up with their knives but, all of them are more concerned about you my friend and how we can help you. Please get a hold of Devin or myself and let us ease your burden a bit. Take them up on their offer, Eamon.
Your friend, Son


----------



## WillC

Well done Son. I have sent him a couple too.


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> My buddy Heath has Volunteered to go pick them up. I'll put him onto this thread tonight.





sachem allison said:


> He is moving back to Rockport, TX.



If Heath can give a firm date he can be available to pick it up, we should go with that....my schedule is not my own. 

Also, looks like Rockport is on the gulf....doubt I'll be near there anytime soon.


----------



## Salty dog

Is this a PM that was accidently published in the forums?


----------



## Don Nguyen

I can do handles, grinding, finishing, or maybe saya. Let me know if there is any position that needs to be filled.


----------



## Zwiefel

Added you to the list Don, thanks!


----------



## markk

i am owed a knife. already paid in full and have sent email twice to the account he recently posted and I gave my address to send the blade only per his instruction. I habe not received any response.


----------



## Zwiefel

markk, added you to the list.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I have enough select grade poplar for 100 sayas if we are short on for wood for sayas.


----------



## mc2442

I purchased a knife as well. Unfortunately no knife making skills, but thank you all for getting this moving!


----------



## Zwiefel

mc2442, got you added to the list. This makes 9, of what seems to be 10 (from the original post)?


----------



## Bill Burke

I will help out some. What I would like to do is get one blade which I will finish, grind, sharpen, handle and make matching saya.


----------



## daveb

Z,

I'm another with little mechanical aptitude but willing to help with the admin function in getting some resolution. 

Seems like the next step in any get well effort has to be transferring the assets - knife blanks, materials, etc - from Eamon to someone who can coordinate finishing them. 

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Chef Niloc

If anyone is willing/ wanting to go with a sheath/leather saya I'd be glad to do it. This might help take some of the work load off of Marko?


----------



## Iceman91

Chef Niloc said:


> If anyone is willing/ wanting to go with a sheath/leather saya I'd be glad to do it. This might help take some of the work load off of Marko?



FWIW I would prefer leather. Not sure if this helps or hinders things.


----------



## WillC

Great to have you on board chaps, thanks. The leather saya look great.

The original list was for 10, but it was extended to 15, and as far as I know all were spoken for and presumably paid for. 
So there will be some more to come out of the woodwork, as well as Eamons other projects, which we will deal with in Hoss's thread in general chat.
Obviously if any of you on the List scan though and see someone you know missing, let them know.

Dave, yes we are waiting on communication from Eamon. All he has to do is facilitate a hand over. Once that is done there will be considerable logistics involved in getting things posted on to where they need to be, which will take a bit of advice and input from you organized lot to do it most efficiently. But first step is communication and getting the complete list together.


----------



## JBroida

hey... just wanted to say this is a great idea and yet another testament to the caliber of members we have here... i only wish i had more free time so i could help out too


----------



## WillC

Thanks Jon, no worries, Hoss spurred me into life on this, the situation has been bothering me for a while. Only among our members could something like this even be considered as a resolution I think. Amazing response.


----------



## mhlee

Guys -

I saw that several people offered to donate wood. For those people who are donating time and skill, I would be happy to donate some wood for handles so you don't have to donate your own supplies. I have blocks of stabilized redwood that I would be happy to donate.


----------



## TB_London

Web archive bounces me to a login page when I try to get to the thread, off to work now maybe someone else will have more luck, maybe try earlier captures

http://web.archive.org/web/20130116...om/forumdisplay.php/80-Burke-Cutlery-Services


----------



## Paco.McGraw

I also got one of the knives from Eamon, paid in full.

I have no skills that would benefit this but I can buy whatever wood or other supplies that may be needed. Just send me a message. 

I just want to that the people that have gotten this off the ground. I had pretty much written off this one since there has been no contact with Eamon.

Sam


----------



## Zwiefel

I think I have the spreadsheet caught up on this thread.


----------



## mr drinky

Just FYI, I would definitely take a leather saya/sheath over a wooden one, but either is fine really. And the wood block I sent was Koa from Burl Source. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

Let's keep in mind *KKF's Terms of Use* here folks. 

We do not allow the showing of, talking about, or offering of wares/services from *non*-hobbyists/vendors. Those authorized are to keep discussions of their products/services withon their appropriate sub-forums. 

Thanks for your co-operation!


----------



## DevinT

I do want to caution the customers that we will be keeping this as simple as possible. We need to avoid upgrades and customizing on this project and stick to the original plan out of respect for the makers and their time.

We ask for a tiny bit of latitude from the forum while we figure all this out. That being said, we do want to follow the polices in place.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## Zwiefel

Gentlepesons,

I was chatting with Tim Johnson (formerly known as Taz575) about this effort. He'd like to help and has offered to do all the sayas as a batch. He's got basswood on hand, enough to make them all, or we could ship materials to him. I wanted to present this to you all and see if you think it's as good an idea as I do. Tim does good work and would ensure they are all comparable to one another. He also has access to the paper micarta that was spec'd for the handles.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Zwiefel said:


> Gentlepesons,
> 
> I was chatting with Tim Johnson (formerly known as Taz575) about this effort. He'd like to help and has offered to do all the sayas as a batch. He's got basswood on hand, enough to make them all, or we could ship materials to him. I wanted to present this to you all and see if you think it's as good an idea as I do. Tim does good work and would ensure they are all comparable to one another. He also has access to the paper micarta that was spec'd for the handles.
> 
> Thoughts?



Tim did a handle for me on a Tojiro Western deba, and I am very pleased with the result. I've seen pictures of his sayas, and they appear to be very similar to those Eamon made. My vote is for Tim to handle sayas for any who opt for it.

Eamon's original thread said that he had all the saya materials, so maybe we'll be able to get the blades and the handle/saya materials from him.

Rick


----------



## Zwiefel

I know iceman91 wanted leather...does anyone object to Taz doing the rest?


----------



## Mrmnms

I was going to bring him some to rehandle if neccessary, at my expense. Tim's awesome and will definitely do the right thing. I think it's a great idea Rick and Zwiefel. He's done sayas, rehandles and a rehab or 2 for me . He doesn't waist time and his work is great. If we can't get the materials back from Eamon, I'd kick in some $$ on behalf of the forum guys who are out knives for Tim's work on saya's and handles. I own a Catchside petty, but I have nothing in on this other than a desire to help. Tim is a great option.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Zwiefel said:


> I know iceman91 wanted leather...does anyone object to Taz doing the rest?





mr drinky said:


> Just FYI, I would definitely take a leather saya/sheath over a wooden one, but either is fine really. And the wood block I sent was Koa from Burl Source.
> 
> k.



Mr drinky I think does?




Dave Martell said:


> Let's keep in mind *KKF's Terms of Use* here folks.
> 
> We do not allow the showing of, talking about, or offering of wares/services from *non*-hobbyists/vendors. Those authorized are to keep discussions of their products/services withon their appropriate sub-forums.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation!



Sorry Dave I thought that it would be ok as I'm not selling anything but offering for free. None the less sorry for "braking the law....braking the law....." Judas Priest Rocks!!!


----------



## Iceman91

I prefer leather but if they are all going to Tim anyways I'm perfectly happy with a wood saya. I'm not picky at all on this I just want to see my knife! Haha

Mike


----------



## WillC

That is amazing if Tim will do that, I don't know him but I trust your judgement. I have no wish to break the forum rules. I'm much appreciative of them for the larger part.
It could get fairly complicated to see these take shape with out posting pictures, and not all helpers will be paid up Vendors or Hobby sales.

With Dave's permission I would suggest a system where people working on different projects share pictures to a folder of my photobucket. I can see who has done what and what stage everything is at. I can then post some of the pictures in the thread, with no names mentioned for who has done the work. It is just under general subcontract of me. So only I post pictures in the thread in the case of the few things we may need to see from non-vendors. I hope that would be acceptable, been a long day. Top work chaps. Here's hoping we don't get left hanging for too long.

Would it be possible for someone with the right access have a look for the List with 15 names and copy and paste it to this thread? I believe it would be in the Pre-buy thread on the Burke Cutlery archives.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I just saw this, haven't read any of it yet though. I've been in a rural town framing a house for a while, and thus have had no internet, and barely any phone service.

I am almost crosseyed with confusion as to why you are all being so helpful--of every overdue responsibility I have, nobody else has offered to help fix it.

I wanted to say that one thing I'll be doing is having a huge sale of the stuff I am not using anymore, and use the money to make some headway/amends on this long overdue order. Ok, I'll go read 10 pages now.


----------



## Dave Martell

WillC said:


> Would it be possible for someone with the right access have a look for the List with 15 names and copy and paste it to this thread? I believe it would be in the Pre-buy thread on the Burke Cutlery archives.




That's gone forever.


----------



## Dave Martell

Eamon Burke said:


> I just saw this, haven't read any of it yet though. I've been in a rural town framing a house for a while, and thus have had no internet, and barely any phone service.
> 
> I am almost crosseyed with confusion as to why you are all being so helpful--of every overdue responsibility I have, nobody else has offered to help fix it.
> 
> I wanted to say that one thing I'll be doing is having a huge sale of the stuff I am not using anymore, and use the money to make some headway/amends on this long overdue order. Ok, I'll go read 10 pages now.




Eamon, you're going to also want to read *this* and *this* too.


----------



## Zwiefel

does anyone know an approximate date that Eamon's subforum was deleted? I might be able to find copies on archive.org.


----------



## statusquo

Dave Martell said:


> Eamon, you're going to also want to read *this* and *this* too.



Check your emails too please


----------



## Zwiefel

well, [email protected] is as close as I could get 

http://web.archive.org/web/20121102...d.php/7823-Catcheside-amp-Burke-190mm-Utility

I do find it amusing that I, in fact, did buy that Nakiri from Rick later in the year...


----------



## Eamon Burke

Well, I went out into my workshop and realized that in a just a few weeks, I have managed to forget the code to the padlock on it entirely. I don't know how many of you have ever had a business that went under, but there is apparently a period of denial where you are absolutely deluded that you will be able to do things, or take care of one thing or another without realizing how over it is. This thread made me realize that.

OK here's what I'm going to do. I still have everyone's addresses and whatnot. I do not have any money to ship anything.

In order to make this right, I am going to offer this: If I have something of yours, or something owed, you will get it back, and as a consolation for my shortcomings, you can have whatever is in this thread for the cost of shipping. I do mean it. Some of this stuff is a rare find(wood blocks, etc), some is just helpful for completing or starting a little project. If you are having a person work on your knife/whatever, and want it shipped to them feel free to include whatever else. If you insist on paying for anything, I will redistribute that money to those who didn't get anything, and if any money is left over, it will go to Will.
Here we go--


----------



## Eamon Burke

Send any requests to johndoughy @ gmail dot com. It's my personal email, because I not a vendor here anymore, just a civilian. I don't want to have to mess with my PMs getting full.

Don't be shy, anything that doesn't get taken will go for sale and the money will do the same thing I said before.


----------



## rdmalak

I have done a rehandle of my own and done a great many straight razor restores with full sets of scales etc. so I know my way around woodworking. I'm in to help if needed.


----------



## WillC

As far as i'm concerned ive dropped your debt Eamon, we all make mistakes, I have made plenty and been lucky and had help along the way. 

Its great to hear from you. I'm pretty exhausted to think straight just at the minute. But don't run with this, I'm not sure where it would stand with forum rules, also we have a simpler solution logistically. 
We have a couple of volunteers to pick stuff up. The extra wood and belts will come in handy i'm sure later and may help to cover some shipping by passing them on to people helping. Heath may well take some belts and wood in return for posting some bits on to get us started getting the work finished. For now just make a list of the extra stuff if you would and pm it to Zweifel, our list chief, it can come into the plan later.
Do We have the utility knives and handle materials? That is the crux of this thread. Also if you can help complete the list of 15 for the knives that would be very helpful. 
Zweilfel has been working on a spread sheet to work out whats what, and come the time who we have to work on what. So if you can help him fill in any blanks..
For the part of this thread, I'm going to cover the utility knives and I feel I can take some responsibility for that, and I know what was intended with them. I know there is allot of other stuff to deal with, which would include what to do with the extra belts and stuff, that cant happen in my sub-forum. Hoss has a thread in general chat to cover Saya jobs, handlings and stuff like that. And we can make use of Z and his amazing ability to make these live access spreadsheets to keep track.
Cheers, hope thats clear, off to bed now.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Eamon Burke

I do have the knives of course, and the materials people sent to me.

I think this is the best thing to do here. I am simply not going to be able to use this stuff anymore, and it would be better for me if I could leave people having actually got something nice, regardless of how forgiving/generous they are feeling. The offer stands for any of this stuff. It just so happens that everyone who bought a knife is someone I think is exceptional as a person, so I would be happy to see them have any and all of it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

WILL you have a heart of GOLD. Strong Karma.

Eamon, Our members still believe in you.

The KNuts that have an investment in this project will smile years from now when holding the Will Catch/ Burke.

Remember " This too will soon Pass"


----------



## WillC

I do follow.
My concerns are turning the thread into a closing down sale, this thread is not the place for that. And i'm pretty sure it would be in breach of some forum rules.
I think selling the extra wood and belts and stuff is a great idea, put it in the for sale section. The money can go into the postage kitty for later on as stuff is being posted from person to person to complete.
As it stands we have someone willing to pick up a load of stuff and probably another as well. As we are not sure exactly who we are posting it too yet to begin work that would be the best solution, especially as your in the middle of moving etc.


----------



## Dave Martell

WillC said:


> ....My concerns are turning the thread into a closing down sale, this thread is not the place for that. And i'm pretty sure it would be in breach of some forum rules.



I agree.

Eamon, all of your posts with pictures of your supplies and what not that you posted here have been deleted. This thread is not the place for that.


----------



## Justin0505

Hey Eamon, I'm glad to see you back on the forums. I'm sending you another email, please respond.


----------



## mhenry

Are these hidden tangs? If they are I would be happy to take on as many as three-four for wa's. If these are western and you might want a wa I would be happy to do conversions as well. I can supply the materials too (as long as we keep it pretty simple)


----------



## Eamon Burke

Ok this is tedious. The stuff was not for sale, it was free. That is not a breach of anyone's rules, for me to give stuff to someone for free as a personal gesture.

Did I read correctly that someone would be willing to take care of shipping this stuff off? The truth is I don't have time to fiddle around with this forum anymore. I just invested an afternoon taking inventory and pictures and posting it, as a consolation gesture, and it got deleted because somehow that offends the rules. My lack of time is the reason this order didn't get done, and I just wasted more of it. I can not, and will not, make the same mistake twice.

Again, the stuff was, and remains, free for anyone who owns something that is in my possession.


----------



## DevinT

Thanks Eamon, we will get someone to take care of the knives and materials that need shipping. I know this process is frustrating for all involved, we are appreciative of your help.

Hoss


----------



## DevinT

We need volunteers to help with the shipping. Do we have any members close that are willing to help with this?

Hoss


----------



## Zwiefel

Eamon, if you're still in the DFW area, I can make a trip to pick stuff up.

I think there was someone named Heath that was willing to pick stuff up as well.


----------



## DevinT

Heath is four hours away, he is willing, if we can find someone closer that would be better.

Hoss


----------



## Mike9

Eamon Burke said:


> Ok this is tedious. The stuff was not for sale, it was free. That is not a breach of anyone's rules, for me to give stuff to someone for free as a personal gesture.
> 
> Did I read correctly that someone would be willing to take care of shipping this stuff off? The truth is I don't have time to fiddle around with this forum anymore. I just invested an afternoon taking inventory and pictures and posting it, as a consolation gesture, and it got deleted because somehow that offends the rules. My lack of time is the reason this order didn't get done, and I just wasted more of it. I can not, and will not, make the same mistake twice.
> 
> Again, the stuff was, and remains, free for anyone who owns something that is in my possession.



I'm sorry for your personal plight Eamon, but you seem awfully detached from this problem that you created. You have been given a gift and offered a helping hand and that is the best reply you could come up with? It's like you're not trying to help yourself and you're not trying to help other people help you. And some of them are people you owe. If it were me I'd be show a little humility :dontknow:


----------



## Dave Martell

Eamon Burke said:


> Ok this is tedious. The stuff was not for sale, it was free. That is not a breach of anyone's rules, for me to give stuff to someone for free as a personal gesture.
> 
> Did I read correctly that someone would be willing to take care of shipping this stuff off? The truth is I don't have time to fiddle around with this forum anymore. I just invested an afternoon taking inventory and pictures and posting it, as a consolation gesture, and it got deleted because somehow that offends the rules. My lack of time is the reason this order didn't get done, and I just wasted more of it. I can not, and will not, make the same mistake twice.
> 
> Again, the stuff was, and remains, free for anyone who owns something that is in my possession.




Eamon, you posted this giveaway stuff in a vendor's sub forum, that's why it was deleted. This thread is about getting your customers their owed merchandise, funds, property - not for you to give away stuff as a "consolation". 

If you want to giveaway stuff we have a *Giveaway subforum* just for that very thing.*http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/60-Giveaways-Pay-It-Forward-Win-a-Knife*


----------



## Eamon Burke

Dave, it was not an open giveaway. I do not have money to return to people. I'm beyond broke. I was offering what I have in lieu of money that I do not have, that way people who lost money on it can still get something they want for the portion of what they paid that was going to me, which was supposed to be about $40 per knife, and they ended up costing me $30. It was not a giveaway to be nice, it was intended to make a fair deal for the people who lost money or time because of my personal life.

I'm not detached from this, this thing keeps me awake about 3 out of 5 nights a week. I really just want it to be over, but am extremely limited on means to get much of anything done about anything. Believe it or not, I have been trying to get together the money to fix the tools I used to make these things, and then have ANY time set aside to do the work. That has taken me 5 months and I've gotten very little progress--despite the fact that it has been priority #1 in my life after paying survival expenses for my family. I was just trying to offer what I have to give.


----------



## Dave Martell

Eamon, I hear you and I sympathize deeply with your situation but I'm not throwing out the rules for this regardless. I see how you're trying to give what you can but here is not the place for it, sorry.

Besides, how many guys who want sayas made by another person could use the shop tools that are used make sayas with?


----------



## Zwiefel

DevinT said:


> Heath is four hours away, he is willing, if we can find someone closer that would be better.
> 
> Hoss



I'm a little farther away....but I have the RV in front of the house and the spousal unit is itching for a weekend trip to visit friends in Dallas...and it's a holiday weekend. I'm happy to go pick this stuff up.

Eamon, if you're still in Hurst and will have some time to meet me this weekend, let me know and I'll come pick this stuff up.


----------



## DevinT

Eamon, thanks for allowing us to help. The fact that so many are willing to help is a sign of how much the forum cares. When everyone helps a little, we can get this done and over with. We hope that this will relieve some of the pressure on you and at the same time, help the members get their knives and sayas. This is one of those overwhelming things that are hard to find a perfect solution to.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## DevinT

Zwiefel said:


> I'm a little farther away....but I have the RV in front of the house and the spousal unit is itching for a weekend trip to visit friends in Dallas...and it's a holiday weekend. I'm happy to go pick this stuff up.
> 
> Eamon, if you're still in Hurst and will have some time to meet me this weekend, let me know and I'll come pick this stuff up.



Great!

Hoss


----------



## mhenry

Zwiefel said:


> I'm a little farther away....but I have the RV in front of the house and the spousal unit is itching for a weekend trip to visit friends in Dallas...and it's a holiday weekend. I'm happy to go pick this stuff up.
> 
> Eamon, if you're still in Hurst and will have some time to meet me this weekend, let me know and I'll come pick this stuff up.



If this doesn't work out I can do it maybe one day next week. I got a kid with Strep and the Spousel unit is working this weekend. I will need a few days to get my stuff together


----------



## JohnnyChance

I believe Brainsausage is the mystery man #10 that we are missing.


----------



## mc2442

I can contribute to the shipping once we decide who is bearing the expense or controlling the kitty.


----------



## stopbarking

I'm about a 6 hour round trip from Hurst. I could do it on Saturday.


----------



## maxim

I just want to say WOW :nicethread:
Davin and Will and all others rock, I know how much time they dont have, but still help all members that lost the money or knives from this! 

Let me know if i should donate something i have plenty of standard Wa Handles !


----------



## Zwiefel

I'm in the process of making arrangements to meet Eamon one day this weekend. If I can't get it all in my truck/RV, I'll ask for backup. (assuming you all wouldn't rather have someone else pick it up in the first place.)


----------



## sachem allison

you say the word and Heath will jump in, I just talked to him and he is game.


----------



## brainsausage

I've been pretty out of touch with the forum lately, and I sincerely apologize for that.

I have been in touch with Johhnychance outside of the forums a little more regularly, as of the last few months, and he brought this to my attention this evening, knowing that I'd paid in to the initial project(which was intended to be startup for a line of knives- sound familiar?) I'd like to say thank you for everyone who has offers their time, skills, and resources. It's greatly appreciated by myself as well as others on this forum. That being said...

At this point- I'd just be happy to get the knife that Will signed off on, and send it to Mike Henry(at my own expense) to modify for a wa handle. The finished edge is of less of a concern to me. I'd prefer if it was mailed direct from Eamon(due to my initial investment), but if it comes down to an individual taking on the responsibility of taking charge of said knives, please PM me and I will be glad to send you shipping costs, as well as a promise- that if you ever make it to Maine, you will not leave unstuffed with the meaty goodnesses. 

Once again- I apologize for being absent lately. This a great forum populated by genuine individuals, as witnessed by the above thread. 

Cheers,

- Josh


----------



## WillC

A quick word before I'm off to work.
Eamon i did not mean to poo poo your efforts there to find a way to get everything posted. I understand you are trying to find a way to make it happen. But I could see it getting complicated.
I think we should take the simplest solution to the problem and it would be the biggest relief to everyone. 
Zweifel has volunteered to pick the whole lot up in his Rv, is that this weekend? I realize with postage and everything else that comes later that is a huge responsibility which makes me hesitant to let one person take that burden, however it is the most direct solution. I would suggest from there we ship it in a few large parcels to a few people who will be doing works, this will also spread the shipping responsibilities.

Eamon you can help us hugely by facilitating the hand over and donating the extra belts and wood blocks and things to be sold for the postage Kitty. Also help us get the full list of names together. There are 15 blades and should be 15 names?

We need someone willing to be bank for the sale of extra things later to help cover posting things on, with a paypal account. I realize that will only go so far, we may have to have a whip around to cover postage etc later. So no one person is down more than anyone else.

I hope what i'm suggesting seems practical, if not please chime in.

Thanks all for your massive help in sharing the burden and Dave for Moderating. Its all hugely appreciated. 

Off to work now.


----------



## TB_London

Happy to chip in to the shipping kitty


----------



## Justin0505

TB_London said:


> Happy to chip in to the shipping kitty



Another option could be for folks (like brainsausage and me) who just want their knives and whatever raw handle materials there are (wood, pins, liners) would be to send pre-paid shipping labels directly to whoever it is who picks the knives up from Eamon. That way all they'd have to do is print it out and slap it on a box.


----------



## 77kath

Count me in for some shipping.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> Eamon, you're going to also want to read *this* and *this* too.



I will take CClin knife. I have several Chalie's knife on hand, so will get them in one batch.


----------



## Zwiefel

WillC said:


> Zweifel has volunteered to pick the whole lot up in his Rv, is that this weekend? I realize with postage and everything else that comes later that is a huge responsibility which makes me hesitant to let one person take that burden, however it is the most direct solution. I would suggest from there we ship it in a few large parcels to a few people who will be doing works, this will also spread the shipping responsibilities.



I made arrangements with Eamon last night to pick everything up this weekend. I'll do my best to get as much info as possible from Eamon as to what belongs to whom, and catalogue the whole lot. once done with that, we should have the info we need to figure out how to distribute the lot against the current list of volunteers and assesss what shipping will cost.


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> you say the word and Heath will jump in, I just talked to him and he is game.



Son/all, I'm very happy to do it...I just didn't want to assume you all would be happy with me doing it.


----------



## DevinT

Z, thanks for doing this. I'm happy and relieved that you are doing this. sw2geeks is in that area and might be able to help. I contacted him, he is still trying to figure out what is going on. Eamon does have a knife of his also.

Hoss


----------



## Dave Martell

I'd like to give a thumbs up to all of you helping and contributing here. We have some great members on this forum. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Don Nguyen

Dave Martell said:


> I'd like to give a thumbs up to all of you helping and contributing here. We have some great members on this forum. :doublethumbsup:



Seriously, there's not much else to add besides this. Great community here


----------



## brainsausage

Justin0505 said:


> Another option could be for folks (like brainsausage and me) who just want their knives and whatever raw handle materials there are (wood, pins, liners) would be to send pre-paid shipping labels directly to whoever it is who picks the knives up from Eamon. That way all they'd have to do is print it out and slap it on a box.



This sounds like a good idea to me Justin. And thank you greatly Zweifel for taking on this responsibility. Thanks again to all the craftsmen who have offered time/resources.


----------



## WillC

If thats what you want to do guys, it will lighten the load. Remember there are materials available for the handle, saya etc which could be included in the package also if required.


----------



## brainsausage

I just want to make this as easy as possible for Zweifel, and categorizing/determining who gets access to what woods sounds like enough of a pain...

And I've been aching for a custom Henry handle for awhile now:spiteful: 

I'll gladly cut my losses and give Mike some business.


----------



## toddnmd

Just want to chip in that I'm quite impressed by the community, and all the shared contributions in making a bad situation right, or at least close to right. I'm not involved, but the way everyone is contributing is really cool. There is something special going on here.


----------



## Zwiefel

All, I've confirmed plans with Eamon to pick this stuff up on Saturday evening. I'll do my best to catalogue who owns which bit as I receive it, and will take photos + make a list once I get home after the holiday.

will try to take some pics to share the little adventure for those that are interested.


----------



## cclin

Justin0505 said:


> Another option could be for folks (like brainsausage and me) who just want their knives and whatever raw handle materials there are (wood, pins, liners) would be to send pre-paid shipping labels directly to whoever it is who picks the knives up from Eamon. That way all they'd have to do is print it out and slap it on a box.





Marko Tsourkan said:


> I will take CClin knife. I have several Chalie's knife on hand, so will get them in one batch.



Thanks Marko and all the members here who have contributing their time & resources. we have Great community here :doublethumbsup:
I agree with Justin, I want to make this as easy as possible, I'll contect with Eamon & Marko and glad to pay for the shipping/materials cost.
I want to thank everyone again for make this is possible!!


----------



## Zwiefel

cclin/justin0505, I think Eamon wants to have all of this off of his hands in one fell swoop. My suggestion would be that we keep things as simple as possible for him. Beyond that, I'm happy to do whatever you like...if you'd like someone else to meet me in Dallas to pickup your stuff this weekend, I'm happy to try to arrange that.


----------



## WillC

Zweiefel, thank you so much for taking this on. First stage then to pick it all up, as possible.

Do we have a volunteer with a paypal account who could act as bank for postage donations and money from the sale of the belts and stuff. Is that the best solution for that? or shall we just paypal Zweifel direct for shipping costs?

I'm working all weekend, as I have missed to many days here and there but i'll be keeping an eye on the Thread. Thanks Guys.
Will


----------



## mhlee

WillC said:


> Do we have a volunteer with a paypal account who could act as bank for postage donations and money from the sale of the belts and stuff. Is that the best solution for that? or shall we just paypal Zweifel direct for shipping costs?



I'm no PayPal expert, but I would imagine that it's probably best to just paypal Zweifel for the shipping costs so there are no additional transaction fees that could potentially be assessed for any transfers of funds.


----------



## WillC

I was thinking we could do gifted payments in this instance and I think that would be valid and fair as they are donations, so there would be no fees. But we could just do payments direct to who needs it at the time.


----------



## Zwiefel

mhlee said:


> I'm no PayPal expert, but I would imagine that it's probably best to just paypal Zweifel for the shipping costs so there are no additional transaction fees that could potentially be assessed for any transfers of funds.



I hadn't thought of that...darn good point.
The alternative would be for someone else to handle generating the postage labels and sending those to me. that would avoid a 2nd PayPal transaction as well.

Whatever you gentlepersons prefer.


----------



## WillC

You can make personal payments on paypal and mark it as a payment owed or a gifted payment. Then there are no fees. This would be a valid and acceptable application to use the gift function I feel.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

paypal personal transfers are not subject to paypal fees


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Marko Tsourkan said:


> paypal personal transfers are not subject to paypal fees



Only if the person initiating the transfer has a PayPal balance or has linked to a bank account and is using this account as the source of funds. Otherwise the standard 3% + $.30 fee applies, and the sender pays.


----------



## Zwiefel

That makes sense...otherwise, you are using a CC and PP has to pay fees for that to the CC company.


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> Son/all, I'm very happy to do it...I just didn't want to assume you all would be happy with me doing it.



no worries here my friend. we appreciate this alot.


----------



## brainsausage

I thought Justin was implying that we'd set up the shipping labels ourselves and send them electronically to Zweifel...


----------



## tkern

I don't have anything in this but I'd like to help.

Zweifel, I'll take care of the gasoline expense. PM me with how much it cost you to drive there and back.


----------



## Zwiefel

tkern said:


> I don't have anything in this but I'd like to help.
> 
> Zweifel, I'll take care of the gasoline expense. PM me with how much it cost you to drive there and back.


Wow...I'm touched....not sure you want to pay for a V8 + 5 ton RV for 600ish miles. 

How about 1-way?

Z


----------



## tkern

Ha! How far is the drive? Sure, one way it is.


----------



## Zwiefel

tkern said:


> Ha! How far is the drive? Sure, one way it is.



Sent PM.


----------



## Zwiefel

Gentlepersons,

I was able to get everything picked up tonight. I've taken photos of everything and will upload that when I get home, and start building an inventory spreadysheet. 

One problem I've seen already....when merging Eamons list with the list we've compiled over the last few days, we have a total of 21 names for 15 knives.


----------



## Crothcipt

Ya that is why Will was wanting a list from Eamon.


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> Gentlepersons,
> 
> I was able to get everything picked up tonight. I've taken photos of everything and will upload that when I get home, and start building an inventory spreadysheet.
> 
> One problem I've seen already....when merging Eamons list with the list we've compiled over the last few days, we have a total of 21 names for 15 knives.


he has a lot of our personal knives also, did he send those?


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> he has a lot of our personal knives also, did he send those?




Son, i got a number of your personal knives, including the one from Don Nguyen....and its spectacular.

I dont think there were any other knives belonging to anyone else....but im pretty tired...been going for 17 hours.


----------



## cclin

Zwiefel said:


> Son, i got a number of your personal knives, including the one from Don Nguyen....and its spectacular.
> 
> I dont think there were any other knives belonging to anyone else....but im pretty tired...been going for 17 hours.



danmm....where is my DT itk & Butch Harner gyuto??


----------



## WillC

Zweifel, thats amazing well done. I'll have a look to this list thing later, there can not be 21 names as the list was to 10 then it was extended to 15. Unless Eamon had started taking orders for a further batch, but I find this unlikely. I wonder if we have some forum names and peoples real names on the list.
Anything you need drop me a pm or email me. Cheers
Will


----------



## brainsausage

I still have his emails to me notifying me of progress from last August. Unfortunately it doesn't mention anyone else on the list:/


----------



## knyfeknerd

Zwiefel, I don't have anything owed to me but I just wanted to say how cool it was for you to do this. 
Also, you need to do a KKF roadtrip with that sweet RV!


----------



## ejd53

This is exactly the type of response that prompted me to run the Tuxedo Gyuto giveaway. This is really a special place.


----------



## Zwiefel

knyfeknerd said:


> Zwiefel, I don't have anything owed to me but I just wanted to say how cool it was for you to do this.
> Also, you need to do a KKF roadtrip with that sweet RV!



I'm planning to do exactly that. Going to head up to see Dave and take some sharpening lessons....maybe sees whoever is between little rock and Philly on ther way there and back. 

Also, going to take it to vegas in Oct. 



ejd53 said:


> This is exactly the type of response that prompted me to run the Tuxedo Gyuto giveaway. This is really a special place.


it really is a special place, and I finally had a chance to contribute. Many thanks to TKern for paying for the fuel round-trip!

herea a quick teaser photo of the box after I went through everything last night. Will try to start in inventory spreadsheet tonight...was just too tired last night. 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8841826249/


----------



## Zwiefel

I added a second tab to the spreadsheet and started the inventory....did all the easy stuff, will need help with what most of the other stuff is. I'll post pics on tues/weds after I get home.


----------



## mr drinky

I have to chime in here along with the others. Strong work Zwiefel, and thanks for gassing up the RV tkern. In one fell swoop, 15 people have gotten closer to getting their knife, Son has some of his personal blades (almost) back, and Eamon has no doubt been relieved of a nagging burden (along with Will). It's an action that has had a lot of positive impact, and for that I thank you. 

Btw, I like how there is a 10 dollar bill in the box too. I wonder who the owner of that is 

k.


----------



## EdipisReks

cclin said:


> danmm....where is my DT itk & Butch Harner gyuto??



hopefully they are in the box.

great work Zweifel!


----------



## Lefty

Nice work, guys. Loy's of quarter-finished handles in there, by the looks of it. I call the random pink rectangular thing. I remember sending that into him.


----------



## sachem allison

all of those cocobolo boards are mine, feel free to use them for whatever you need.


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> Son, i got a number of your personal knives, including the one from Don Nguyen....and its spectacular.
> 
> I dont think there were any other knives belonging to anyone else....but im pretty tired...been going for 17 hours.



Hey, Buddy 
as a thank you for doing all of this, I would like you to have the Don Nguyen. I haven't had a chance to use it much but, I have his new one and it is the thickness I like. The one you have there is a laser I believe and once sharpened cuts like hell.
Again, thank you for doing this.
son


----------



## Zwiefel

EdipisReks said:


> hopefully they are in the box.
> 
> great work Zweifel!




Edipis, I didn't get any DT or Harner knives at all. Lemme ask Eamon.


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> Hey, Buddy
> as a thank you for doing all of this, I would like you to have the Don Nguyen. I haven't had a chance to use it much but, I have his new one and it is the thickness I like. The one you have there is a laser I believe and once sharpened cuts like hell.
> Again, thank you for doing this.
> son



Thats amazingly generous of you Son. Thank you.


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> Thats amazingly generous of you Son. Thank you.



If you ever decide you don't want it sell it back to me.lol


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> If you ever decide you don't want it sell it back to me.lol


 Absolutely! But not sell....give.


----------



## Zwiefel

cclin said:


> danmm....where is my DT itk & Butch Harner gyuto??



I sent Eamon a note yesterday to ask about this, but never got a response 

I've uploaded photos of the entire inventory, you can find all of that here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633751841022/

Please feel free to add (or correct) things to the spreadsheet as you go through the photos (PM me your gmail address for edit privileges if you haven't already). I think I've got a photo of every single item except the cash. I went ahead and opened the two tube from WillC to ensure that all 15 blanks were present and in good shape...which they were. The Rows on the spreadsheet with a green background are the names from Eamon's list. I was going to post a photo of the list, but it has everyone's real name + home address on it, which I didn't want to share with the entire world. I tried to make it so that you can also comment directly on the photos.



For anyone interested in the roadtrip itself, here are more photos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633751017213/

OK, going to bed soon...sorry for the poorly organized post...hope the content at the links + the spreadsheet is more clearly organized at least!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

PM inbound.


----------



## sachem allison

big sabatier is mine, ironwood blocks mine.


----------



## chinacats

sachem allison said:


> big sabatier is mine, ironwood blocks mine.



That's some really nice Ironwood!


----------



## sachem allison

I do not know if that other sabatier was Chef's refurb or not. Eamon said he was redoing the handle and the blade but, I'm not sure if that's it. He was supposed to keep it for himself. If he doesn't want it I'll take it back. I suspect that it's someone elses.


----------



## Zwiefel

Group, it seems that the western utility blank was promised to both Pensacola Tiger and GlassEye. Eamon mentioned Rick's name, and wrote it on the blank...GlassEye mentioned it to me by PM before any inventory was posted.

Please advise on how I should proceed.


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> big sabatier is mine, ironwood blocks mine.



Son, I'm not familiar with many of these materials: which are the ironwood blocks?



sachem allison said:


> I do not know if that other sabatier was Chef's refurb or not. Eamon said he was redoing the handle and the blade but, I'm not sure if that's it. He was supposed to keep it for himself. If he doesn't want it I'll take it back. I suspect that it's someone elses.



This seemed to be what Eamon was saying...on both counts...I didn't take a spine shot, but it's now crazy thin for about 3/4 of the length.


----------



## brainsausage

I'm more than a tad distressed to see that my name is not one of the highlighted. Not sure I like the implications of this. I was worried when I first noticed that there was more than 15 names on the list for the utilities. I hate to say it, but were more blades promised/paid for than were actually available?


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> Son, I'm not familiar with many of these materials: which are the ironwood blocks?
> 
> 
> 
> This seemed to be what Eamon was saying...on both counts...I didn't take a spine shot, but it's now crazy thin for about 3/4 of the length.



it always was, one of the thinnest Sabatiers I have ever seen. The ironwood blocks are the four dark heavy blocks in the middle pic, top row between the cocobolo boards and the belts. I'll take both of chef's Sabatiers then. Any of you makers interested in trying to make Sayas for Sabatiers? lol


----------



## Zwiefel

OK, getting super tired....really am going to bed soon. Wanted to drop one more note first though. I'm happy to do all of this organizational/leg work...but I think it's best if someone other than me makes the decisions on any conflicts for the materials. I've not been around here very long, plus I want to avoid any possibility of even the appearance of a conflict of interest. 

Seems like we have a few options for how to deal with this: executive decision by an appointed party, or some kind of committee/poll.

I hope this makes sense.

oh, I did my best to cross-post the pics from flickr to the spreadsheet for the things I can identify...please let me know of any mismatches, or any items I pictured but didn't inventory--in those cases I just don't know what the stuff is.

one last thing. a HUGE thanks to TKern and Mrmnms. TKern funded my gasoline bill to Dallas and back at my estimated cost....Mrmnms covered the gap created by my significant underestimate. A huge thanks to Son for the first fully carbon knife in my kitchen...and a huge thanks to Don Nguyen for offering to refinish/repolish it. It's one thing to witness the generosity of this group, it's another to be a recipient of it. I'm not much of a joiner...kind of a loner nerdy guy...thanks to you all for creating a place that makes me hit "New Posts" about 10,000X daily.


----------



## sachem allison

The Handle for my utility knife prebuy was supposed to be made with an ironwood handle and cocobolo saya. I see that the dark handle that is glued up maybe ironwood but, I can't tell. It may also be Walnut which is what the originals were going to be made with.


----------



## kalaeb

brainsausage said:


> I'm more than a tad distressed to see that my name is not one of the highlighted. Not sure I like the implications of this. I was worried when I first noticed that there was more than 15 names on the list for the utilities. I hate to say it, but were more blades promised/paid for than were actually available?




Wow, this just keeps on getting worse, I certainly hope this is not the case.


----------



## Zwiefel

Kalaeb, hey...looking like I will probably be in Vegas again the week of Jun 3rd...if you happen to be there, would be cool to meet up.


----------



## sachem allison

brainsausage said:


> I'm more than a tad distressed to see that my name is not one of the highlighted. Not sure I like the implications of this. I was worried when I first noticed that there was more than 15 names on the list for the utilities. I hate to say it, but were more blades promised/paid for than were actually available?



apparently 21 blades were sold. we haven't gotten clarification on this yet but, if your name wasn't on either of the list then it's 22


----------



## brainsausage

I have PayPal records showing that I made a payment to Burke Cutlery for $250 on 8/18/12. Unfortunately I didn't save any of our PM's from that same time period. I only have the email that he sent earlier in the day on 8/18/12, notifying those who signed up, that he was sending invoices for the knives, and discussed tacking on costs for wood options later. 

This just got a lot more complicated


----------



## sachem allison

brainsausage said:


> I have PayPal records showing that I made a payment to Burke Cutlery for $250 on 8/18/12. Unfortunately I didn't save any of our PM's from that same time period. I only have the email that he sent earlier in the day on 8/18/12, notifying those who signed up, that he was sending invoices for the knives, and discussed tacking on costs for wood options later.
> 
> This just got a lot more complicated



you should see if you can file a claim with Paypal for not recieving your item.


----------



## sachem allison

I already see a mistake on the list, one space is marked Burke Cutlery, He is not owed anything so, he should be removed from the list. I think he kept the prototype anyway.


----------



## brainsausage

I'm not sure if that's possible at this late juncture. I'm more upset that I was led to believe I'd be receiving a semi custom knife from a well known maker, whilst helping support a fellow forum member(Eamon, not Will). 

It's pretty $hitty IMO.


----------



## tk59

I am at a loss...


----------



## brainsausage

So am I, apparently.


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> I already see a mistake on the list, one space is marked Burke Cutlery, He is not owed anything so, he should be removed from the list. I think he kept the prototype anyway.



Son/All,

I left Burke Cutlery on the list as thats how it was on the list i got from Eamon. Just tryingto keep the record complete. Im colored the row gray, along with the row for me to indicate that the is no more to be done for that item. Im happy to do something different if anyone has another idea.


----------



## sachem allison

Mr. Sausage
I may have a solution to your current predicament. Since I already have a Will Catchside's, I will gladly let you have mine. Truthfully, I don't need the knife I was going to give it to one of my cooks as a thank you for all his hard work but, he left me and had to go back to Mexico and I may never see him again. I fought for this not so much for the utility knife(i wrote that off along time ago.) but, for Chef's personal knives and the Don Nguyen knife. You can have mine and that's that , no arguments.


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> Son/All,
> 
> I left Burke Cutlery on the list as thats how it was on the list i got from Eamon. Just tryingto keep the record complete. Im colored the row gray, along with the row for me to indicate that the is no more to be done for that item. Im happy to do something different if anyone has another idea.



no worries.
Give my utility to Brainsausage please.


----------



## brainsausage

Son, you've already given far too much to this forum, your generosity seems limitless. But I really wouldn't feel right taking a knife promised to you.


----------



## sachem allison

shut up, take it and well shut up!
it's done not changing my mind


----------



## brainsausage

Yes Chef...


----------



## ThEoRy

Son's heart is limitless. I'm proud to call him a friend.


----------



## sachem allison

I don't have enough time left to use the ones I have. lol Gotta make room. Besides I'm still waiting for Pierre to send me that special one he made.


----------



## sachem allison

Thank you, Rick. right back at you. now, enough of this lovefest. going to bed gotta get up in 2 hours.


----------



## brainsausage

In all seriousness- Thank you Son. It's very kind of you.


----------



## sachem allison

my pleasure, sir!


----------



## ThEoRy

GO TO SLEEP!


----------



## Choll

Good Day all and thank you Zwiefel for picking up everything and thanks to everyone else for being so involved with this. I did not see my name highlighted however I did see my block of stabilized koa clearly marked "Choll". I do have the series of PMs with Eamon where we discuss my payment sent to him as well as sending him the block of koa. I would post those PMs but it has my real name, etc in it. I'll be happy to forward the PMs to whoever needs it to verify that I paid for a knife. Clearly, the block of koa is mine. Please advise.
Also, as I said earlier I will be more than happy to pay for shipping and work done to complete my knife.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

So no Charlie's knives in the mix? Damn. Please post update on those if you hear back from Eamon.


----------



## Lefty

This doesn't look good. I have a feeling Eamon got in way over his head, and oversold for more cash, with the intention I getting them to the buyers; sort of like a loan nobody else knew about. I really don't imagine it was I'll-hearted, but I could be wrong.

With that said, great work, Z! And Son, I'm incredibly happy to see those gorgeous knives of Chef's in the box! The one is unbelievable, in particular, and with your generosity, I'm glad AT LEAST those were in there. 

As for the rest of the missing items, well...this sucks....


----------



## Paco.McGraw

If in fact Eamon oversold on the knives, take my name off the list. There are others here that deserve and will use it more than I will. 

I gave up hope on getting this knife anyways so its not really a loss for me. 

If money is needed for shipping, materials, or anything else I'll pitch in. Just pm me and I'll send some funds. This is really the only way I could contribute to this. 

Sam


----------



## Zwiefel

Marko Tsourkan said:


> So no Charlie's knives in the mix? Damn. Please post update on those if you hear back from Eamon.



Absolutely. I believe Eamon and his family left to move to the gulf yesterday, I doubt we'll hear from him for a bit.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

It's becoming clear that there are 22 members who paid Eamon for a knife, but only 15 blanks. I hold no hope that Eamon will be much help with this dilemma, nor do I think that PayPal will be able to help at all, as the deadline for starting a dispute is long passed. Best just to deal with what is, at this moment.

I propose that those of us who still want a knife put $100 each into a common pool that would be divided among those who are left out. $1500 divided seven ways is ~$215 each, not quite what was paid, but better than nothing at all. A lottery could be held to determine the lucky 15, unless there are seven volunteers to forgo their place.

Anyone have another idea?

Rick


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

What a mess...

I will *donate a blade toward the raffle*, though there will be no customization. 170-180mm petty chef that is (my go to knife size these days) in AEB-L or 52100 or 19C27. Completion wise it will take me probably up to 6 weeks, as I need to get my paid up custom orders and unfinished ready-made orders straight first.

Anyway, one way or another, we will sort this out. Maybe other makers will step up with a similar gesture.

Eamon, if you read this, you are off the hook, but please return the remaining knives you owe folks. This would be a good start in your rehabilitation in the eyes of the community.

M


----------



## Choll

Just to confirm for myself, I checked my Paypal account and I did send Eamon $250 on August 21, 2012. This is obviously a mess and I have no better idea than Pensacola Tiger's. Even if I get no knife, I would like my block of koa back. It is a nice one.
For anyone just checking out this thread, I have knives from several of the vendors on this site and I have bought from the Buy/Sell forum on this site and all of those transactions went off without a problem.


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> it always was, one of the thinnest Sabatiers I have ever seen. The ironwood blocks are the four dark heavy blocks in the middle pic, top row between the cocobolo boards and the belts. I'll take both of chef's Sabatiers then. Any of you makers interested in trying to make Sayas for Sabatiers? lol



I added the blocks of ironwood to the inventory with your name on them, please take a look and ensure I got the right stuff.

There is only 1 sabatier...that other knife is....well I don't know, it seems like more like it belongs on a battlefield. If it's yours, I'm happy to ship it to you though.


----------



## knyfeknerd

The gigantor knife is definitely Son's! 
And I wouldn't be surprised if that thing had killed a person or 2 in it's existence.


----------



## Zwiefel

Choll said:


> Even if I get no knife, I would like my block of koa back. It is a nice one.


Absolutely, it's already segregated from the rest of the stuff in a bag with your name on it. I suggest we hold off on shipping anything until we know what's happening with the rest of the stuff, this should save some money on shipping.Does that seem sensible?


----------



## Choll

Yes, that is the most sensible thing to do. Thanks to Marko, it sounds like I still have a chance at getting a knife. That is a most kind and generous offer Marko!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Zwiefel said:


> Absolutely, it's already segregated from the rest of the stuff in a bag with your name on it. I suggest we hold off on shipping anything until we know what's happening with the rest of the stuff, this should save some money on shipping.
> 
> Does that seem sensible?



Absolutely. At this point in time we have no clear idea of how to proceed. 

I would suggest that the 22 people who have paid for a knife post in this thread about what they would like to do.

Son and Paco.McGraw have said that they no longer want a knife. Choll has said he want his. Nineteen left.

Z, perhaps another column in the spreadsheet?

Rick


----------



## Zwiefel

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Son and Paco.McGraw have said that they no longer want a knife. Choll has said he want his. Nineteen left.
> 
> Z, perhaps another column in the spreadsheet?
> 
> Rick



I colored their names in red, the rest of the row in gray (to indicate no more work is needed on them) and made a comment in the comment column. Is that OK?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Zwiefel said:


> I colored their names in red, the rest of the row in gray (to indicate no more work is needed on them) and made a comment in the comment column. Is that OK?



Works for me. Thanks!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

If we do a raffle, we have to include other members who had knives with Eamon haven't received them back, some more valuable than Burke/Catcheside knives. Hopefully the missing knives will get sorted out in the next few days, so we know how to proceed. 

M


----------



## Zwiefel

Apologies to everyone, I somehow missed two items in the photos: a piece of leather for strops, and a finished handle. I've added them to flickr and the spreadsheet.






the handle is pretty small...if no one wants to claim it, it would work perfectly for the petty I made with Devin a few weeks ago.


----------



## jigert

I just got money for a petty that, in my mind, was a gift. I'll gladly donate that small sum if you come up with some kind of fund. Just send a paypal account.


----------



## Zwiefel

jigert said:


> I just got money for a petty that, in my mind, was a gift. I'll gladly donate that small sum if you come up with some kind of fund. Just send a paypal account.



If it's acceptable to the group, we can use my PayPal account. I've added a new tab to the spreadsheet to keep track of funds sent for shipping.


----------



## mano

I have a Mr. Itou 205mm deba with stag handles to raffle off. It was custom made and Koki estimates a replacement would cost about $640. If someone can come up with a total of what's been lost I'll sell enough slots to cover it. Something like $20-30 a chance. To keep paypal out of it the ticket funds have to be sent by check, cash or money order to me or someone trustworthy. That person will disperse checks accordingly.

LMK if there are obvious flaws I missed. This will take some time, but it should make everyone whole again. It'll also take the pressure of the artisans who have already donated their time, skills and material.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Marko Tsourkan said:


> If we do a raffle, we have to include other members who had knives with Eamon haven't received them back, some more valuable than Burke/Catcheside knives. Hopefully the missing knives will get sorted out in the next few days, so we know how to proceed.
> 
> M



We have two issues here. The overselling of the Catcheside-Burke utilities, for which I have proposed a solution that does not involve a raffle, is one issue. The other issue is the loss of knives that were sent to Eamon for work of some nature. A drawing for donated knives, like your generous offer of a utility, is an excellent idea to compensate members for their loss. I don't think it's necessary to combine the two efforts.


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> I added the blocks of ironwood to the inventory with your name on them, please take a look and ensure I got the right stuff.
> 
> There is only 1 sabatier...that other knife is....well I don't know, it seems like more like it belongs on a battlefield. If it's yours, I'm happy to ship it to you though.



big daddy is mine!


----------



## WillC

I am just trying to follow this and catch up. I have been too busy to deal with this mess Eamon has left. Thanks so much to those helping keep this organized. 
I will be very upset if Eamon has sold more than 15 knives, bad kama. But lets keep this civil.
I'll just go and study the list and try to make sense of it, we have a couple of names overlapping on the list forum/real names?


----------



## mr drinky

Just to confirm. If our name wasn't highlighted, does that mean we were not on Eamon's list? I checked my papal records and I made the payment on 20 August 2012 and have the e-mail trail. Regardless, I'll see how this develops before I make my decision. I may give up my knife. If we do a lottery and I am selected, I may take the knife, use it for a bit, then give it to someone who didn't get selected but paid for one. 

Frankly, this whole thing has finally started to leave a sour taste in my mouth, and I am no longer sure I even want this knife as part of my collection. It would be a constant reminder of the complete charlie foxtrot that has affected the fine members of this forum. 

Regardless, of what happens, I would like my block of wood back whenever things are sorted out. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> big daddy is mine!



Sweet. I put your name on it on the spreadsheet.



WillC said:


> we have a couple of names overlapping on the list forum/real names?



I don't think so, eamon's list included real names as well as Nicknames...but I don't know everyone's name and I am human....though my wife calls that into question from time to time 

Here is the sanitized version of the list from Eamon:

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5469/8867790389_32c7f339c0_b.jpg


----------



## Zwiefel

mr drinky said:


> Just to confirm. If our name wasn't highlighted, does that mean we were not on Eamon's list?



Correct.


----------



## WillC

I see its quite clear we have 22 names there. Are all confirmed to have paid Eamon.
I cant quite believe this, Im very angry, so I wont say too much.

Do we have Eamons knife at least? which he handled as an example as that would make the total blades 16 plus the full tang one, (I did not make that one).I find it amazing that he could have the cheek to keep the example for himself.

I don't have enough stainless to make make 7 extras, even if I wanted to. I have already had to kiss goodbye to full payment for the 15 I made. I cant imagine how Eamon got this so wrong or how he thought it was acceptable behavior.

I can do the extras in carbon if it were an acceptable compromise to those left hanging. I will have to do the work over a weekend sometime in the next 4 weeks, as my time is tight at the moment to make enough money to pay my own bills.


----------



## Zwiefel

WillC said:


> Do we have Eamons knife at least?



No sir


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

mr drinky said:


> Just to confirm. If our name wasn't highlighted, does that mean we were not on Eamon's list? I checked my papal records and I made the payment on 20 August 2012 and have the e-mail trail. Regardless, I'll see how this develops before I make my decision. I may give up my knife. If we do a lottery and I am selected, I may take the knife, use it for a bit, then give it to someone who didn't get selected but paid for one.
> 
> Frankly, this whole thing has finally started to leave a sour taste in my mouth, and I am no longer sure I even want this knife as part of my collection. It would be a constant reminder of the complete charlie foxtrot that has affected the fine members of this forum.
> 
> Regardless, of what happens, I would like my block of wood back whenever things are sorted out.
> 
> k.



There may be others who feel as you do, K. 

I have the time, so if it's agreeable to the rest of you, I volunteer to PM each of the 22 and ask for their desires regarding the knife. 

Rick


----------



## WillC

Zwiefel, thank you so much for your time on this, you have taken on a burden here, and done so much already, I will try to make it less.
Thanks for all suggestions and offers, knife offer from Marko, the idea of putting money into a pot to refund those who would be left without could work. And I stand by my offer to do the extras in Carbon. I would advise you all to read though the thread, review what has been offered or suggested and let me know your thoughts. I will do the same.


----------



## Zwiefel

WillC said:


> Zwiefel, thank you so much for your time on this, you have taken on a burden here, and done so much already, I will try to make it less.



Very happy to be able to contribute to this awesome community.


----------



## EdipisReks

hey guys, just a head's up: i didn't order one of the utilities. Eamon had made some sayas for me, and worked on a handle, so that might be why my name was attached.


----------



## Lefty

Take another off the list. I can't recall what I had ordered from Eamon, but I don't believe it was one of these. I'll go back in my Paypal archives and check. I know I was very tempted to order one, so maybe one day I did. You know what, regardless, mine is up for grabs, if I'm in line for one. 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## WillC

Well on a positive note, we started the thread with exactly Zero of anything from Eamon , now we have 15 Utility knives all the materials and many of peoples personal possessions to be returned or completed. So we are only a little way short


----------



## Zwiefel

EdipisReks said:


> hey guys, just a head's up: i didn't order one of the utilities. Eamon had made some sayas for me, and worked on a handle, so that might be why my name was attached.



ER, updated the spreadsheet to reflect this. Thanks for the heads-up! that gets us down to 19.

Just to make sure we don't have any others, here is the rest of the list from Eamon:

Crothcipt
El Pescador
Iceman91
Lefty
Pabloz
Pensacola Tiger
Pitonboy
Rrlover
SpikeC
Stereo Pete
Tgraypots
TK59

resharing the link to the spreadsheet so people don't have to dig around for it:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE&usp=sharing


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

PMs have gone out to 21 of the 22. _Pabloz_ is not allowed to receive private messages. I will try to email him.


----------



## Lefty

I remember now (I think) why I'm on the list. Not the utility.


----------



## Zwiefel

Lefty said:


> Take another off the list. I can't recall what I had ordered from Eamon, but I don't believe it was one of these. I'll go back in my Paypal archives and check. I know I was very tempted to order one, so maybe one day I did. You know what, regardless, mine is up for grabs, if I'm in line for one.
> 
> Thanks, guys.





Lefty said:


> I remember now (I think) why I'm on the list. Not the utility.



Thanks Lefty! Updated spreadsheet. Down to 18.


----------



## cookinstuff

I paid Eamon for a base cost of $190 for the knife, and was going to pay him for the material costs when he got around to making the handles/sayas. I feel like Mr. Drinky at this point where this whole exchange has left a sour taste. I have plenty knives myself and was just going to keep this around the kitchen for cooks to beat up on, so I will relinquish my position on the list (even though I'm not on it). I'm glad so much good is being done in this thread because it is probably the only thing from keeping me feeling very taken and jaded by this event. Thanks everyone for contributing to this cause of helping out somebody who probably doesn't deserve it, just goes to show how great the people on this forum really are. It looks like people will get something out of this after all. Now excuse me while I go sand off my Burke Cutlery stamp on my saya.


----------



## Mike Davis

I just saw this and will do what ever i can to help out! Just let me know what i can do folks.


----------



## sachem allison

Okay to reiterate my Burke utility goes to BrainSausage, The Sabatier is mine, The large massive chef knife is also mine. The Don Nguyen is now Zwiefel's and the ironwood blocks and cocobolo saya wood is for those members who would like to use it on their sayas and knives. If someone is short a knife when this is all said and done I have a beautiful Delbert Ealy 150mm petty in AEB-L with birdseye maple and redwood burl handle and saya (I can sand off the Burke Cutlery stamp if you want) the saya is painted distressed blue, that I would be willing to donate in like new condition. It's badass.


----------



## SpikeC

Please take me off of the list.


----------



## ejd53

Boy, what a mess. Very sorry for all involved. I just happen to have a new Catchside utility line 210 gyuto (in O-1 with a blackwood and bubinga handle) that I would be happy to donate to compensate someone. Let me know what you need me to do.


----------



## sachem allison

ejd53 said:


> Boy, what a mess. Very sorry for all involved. I just happen to have a new Catchside utility line 210 gyuto (in O-1 with a blackwood and bubinga handle) that I would be happy to donate to compensate someone. Let me know what you need me to do.



you've done enough.lol


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

cookinstuff said:


> ... Thanks everyone for contributing to this cause of helping out somebody who probably doesn't deserve it, just goes to show how great the people on this forum really are. It looks like people will get something out of this after all. Now excuse me while I go sand off my Burke Cutlery stamp on my saya.



I will paraphrase you and say that it's great that community yet again came together to help folks who deserve it - people who paid for goods but not received them. Let's keep this as an emphasis and work toward resolving this issue. 

We are not helping Eamon, he is off the hook (without responsibilities), but those of you who took part in this venture and got burned.


----------



## Haggises

As a member here for all of a week I obviously don't have a dog in this hunt.
I'd just like to echo the sentiments of others - you guys have done a great job of pulling together to make the best of a bad situation. Other groups might have got out the pitchforks and torches, but you guys sought the most equitable solutions.
What a great community you have here! If I wore a hat, it would be doffed in your general direction. Well done.


----------



## Justin0505

Well, I was away for a couple days and came back to a PM from Rick with more sickening news about Eamon's "business" practices and the list of paid orders not matching the number of knives made. 
This saga has been quite a mix of behavior and emotions: both the most appalling and unethical behavior on the part of a former vendor and some of the most generous, and gracious behavior on the part of current vendors and members (some of whom were not even directly affected by this). So, as I've been reading this I've experience everything from anger and disgust to heat-touching awe and brotherly love... sometimes cycling between the two a few times in the same page. 

I don't know about you all, but I'm exhausted! 

It's been said before, but thank you again to Will, Zwif, Rick, Lefty, Son, Devin, Marko and anyone else that I missed for your time, generosity, and faith-in-humanity restoring contributions. 

I just checked my paypal and confirmed that I did pay $250 in Aug 2012 as part of the first pre-sale. I would still like a knife if there is one available. I'd be willing to donate the corresponding wood and handle material to go towards the "Victims of Eamon Relief Fund."
I think that it would be a good idea to add payment info to the spreadsheet. It sounds like what might have happened is that some people paid the "full" pre-sale amount and some people paid slightly less to coverer materials for a "next" batch. 

Once we know exactly who is owed what / how much (I think that folks who are out on shipping costs, gas, etc should be included), and then we raise whatever money for the relief fund with an auction of wood/ tools, materials/ whatever (wasn't Eamon trying to sell some stuff on bst too?), we should know how much the remaining debt is (fund - debt). At that point I'd be more than willing to chip in some money to help make everyone whole.


----------



## Lefty

ejd53 said:


> Boy, what a mess. Very sorry for all involved. I just happen to have a new Catchside utility line 210 gyuto (in O-1 with a blackwood and bubinga handle) that I would be happy to donate to compensate someone. Let me know what you need me to do.



I'll take it! Hahaha. Man, you're nuts!


----------



## mr drinky

I'm out. Don't want a blade or anything else. I thank everyone for their work, gracious offers, substitute knives, road trips, gas money etc. but the more I read this thread, the more my head hurts. I've met Eamon and his lovely family and do still (more or less) believe in him. I wish I could have been able to support him before this mess happened, but c'est la vie. I'm not going to be checking this thread anymore, so please PM me when my block of wood needs to be sent onward. Some things in life just need to be written off without worry or further concern. This is one of those events. 

Bye.

karring


----------



## Crothcipt

I got a pm telling me my name was on the list. I have never sent him money for anything. I had quite a interest on the knives but nothing was sent to me (that I remember), and nothing sent to him. I have been following this thread, but had not said anything because I thought it would have muddied the waters more.


----------



## Zwiefel

SpikeC said:


> Please take me off of the list.





mr drinky said:


> I'm out. Don't want a blade or anything else. I thank everyone for their work, gracious offers, substitute knives, road trips, gas money etc. but the more I read this thread, the more my head hurts. I've met Eamon and his lovely family and do still (more or less) believe in him. I wish I could have been able to support him before this mess happened, but c'est la vie. I'm not going to be checking this thread anymore, so please PM me when my block of wood needs to be sent onward. Some things in life just need to be written off without worry or further concern. This is one of those events.
> 
> Bye.
> 
> karring



Thanks SpikeC and Mr. Drinky. This means we are down to 16.
I'll send a PM to Mr. Drinky to make arrangements to send his Koa home, since I think this means he has nothing else to wait for.



sachem allison said:


> Okay to reiterate my Burke utility goes to BrainSausage, The Sabatier is mine, The large massive chef knife is also mine. The Don Nguyen is now Zwiefel's and the ironwood blocks and cocobolo saya wood is for those members who would like to use it on their sayas and knives. If someone is short a knife when this is all said and done I have a beautiful Delbert Ealy 150mm petty in AEB-L with birdseye maple and redwood burl handle and saya (I can sand off the Burke Cutlery stamp if you want) the saya is painted distressed blue, that I would be willing to donate in like new condition. It's badass.



Son, all of this is recorded on the spreadsheet...I'll make sure you get the knives, and I suggest we send the cocobolo to Tim to do the Sayas.


----------



## Zwiefel

Mike Davis has generously agreed to donate a knife to one of the "over 15" folks. I have the specs/pics for it, but thought we might want to figure out how we are going to allocate things like this that so many of our generous vendors + members are donating. At this point, we might actually have extras between the multiple donation offers and multiple folks opting out of the Utility knives.


----------



## Justin0505

Zwiefel said:


> At this point, we might actually have extras between the multiple donation offers and multiple folks opting out of the Utility knives.



Amazing, but not surprising. 
BEST 
PEOPLE
ON
ANY 
FORUM
EVER!


----------



## turbochef422

I can donate a 180mm petit gyuto mr itou with stag handle to one of the people left out. Just pm me when its figured out and ill ship


----------



## Zwiefel

OK, it looks like we now have 13 names for 15 knives:

Iceman91
WildBoar
Justin0505
Pensacola Tiger
Choll
mc2442
BrainSausage
Pitonboy
Tgraypots
Pabloz
TK59
Rrlover
Stereo Pete

So, we have 2 unassigned utilities and multiple donation offers...I'm adding a new tab to the spreadsheet to account for those.


----------



## JohnnyChance

I count 13 people waiting for Catcheside/Eamon Utilities after Son, CookinStuff, markk, SpikeC, and Karring removed themselves from the pool.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Zwiefel said:


> OK, it looks like we now have 13 names for 15 knives:
> 
> Iceman91
> WildBoar
> Justin0505
> Pensacola Tiger
> Choll
> mc2442
> BrainSausage
> Pitonboy
> Tgraypots
> Pabloz
> TK59
> Rrlover
> Stereo Pete
> 
> So, we have 2 unassigned utilities and multiple donation offers...I'm adding a new tab to the spreadsheet to account for those.



Beat me to it. Any of the ones who removed themselves and want back in should have first crack at the "extra" 2.


----------



## Lefty

So, my ironwood sayas are no goes, eh? Haha. 

Nice work, guys.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Anyone other than cclin missing items that were not in the boxes given to Zwiefel? His missing items should also be considered if and when we distribute extra and donated items.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Lefty said:


> So, my ironwood sayas are no goes, eh? Haha.
> 
> Nice work, guys.



Tim Johnson has offered to make any sandwich style sayas required.


----------



## Lefty

Oh...Tim's a very generous and talented guy, but it feels wrong. I must not have read that post earlier on. This community truly is unbelievable!


----------



## Zwiefel

JohnnyChance said:


> Tim Johnson has offered to make any sandwich style sayas required.



Yes...Son has donated the cocobolo to anyone who needs it...



JohnnyChance said:


> Anyone other than cclin missing items that were not in the boxes given to Zwiefel? His missing items should also be considered if and when we distribute extra and donated items.



lus1:



JohnnyChance said:


> Beat me to it. Any of the ones who removed themselves and want back in should have first crack at the "extra" 2.



3 now, tgraypots was another error in the list.

It's worth noting that 5 of the "over 15" have turned out to be errors in the list.


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> Thanks SpikeC and Mr. Drinky. This means we are down to 16.
> I'll send a PM to Mr. Drinky to make arrangements to send his Koa home, since I think this means he has nothing else to wait for.
> 
> 
> 
> Son, all of this is recorded on the spreadsheet...I'll make sure you get the knives, and I suggest we send the cocobolo to Tim to do the Sayas.



Sounds good to me


----------



## JohnnyChance

Zwiefel said:


> It's worth noting that 5 of the "over 15" have turned out to be errors in the list.



It appears his record keeping was as poor as his cutlery service and book keeping abilities.


----------



## WillC

Thank you Guys, this is looking very positive. I don't see any reason now why anyone will be without a knife, though I respect any decisions to drop out entirely, perhaps rather just take a break from the thread and see if you would like one of the knives kindly offered instead at a later time.

We can always come back to who gets what later, let us assume that everyone on the list is getting a knife either Utility or donated. If anyone really does not want it, when it comes time, it can be sold to refund something or someone or for the greater good.

So I think we can draw a line under the whole list thing and move on to getting things shipped on to be finished. 
I will turn my thoughts to this over the next few days and see if we can move on efficiently and in elf like fashion.

You are all wonderful, I find the input here staggering.


----------



## Paco.McGraw

If everyone who wants a knife is getting one and there are others who have dropped out, I'll jump back in. 

I dropped out mostly so everyone else would have a shot. 

Sam


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> Yes...Son has donated the cocobolo to anyone who needs it...
> 
> 
> 
> lus1:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 now, tgraypots was another error in the list.
> 
> It's worth noting that 5 of the "over 15" have turned out to be errors in the list.


Good , restores our faith a little bit and I am glad we were wrong about this. I apologize for doubting Eamon on this one issue.


----------



## Lefty

Yup, I'm glad this is the case! Eamon's a good guy who got sunk. Regardless, you guys have done awesome stuff to make this happen!


----------



## Zwiefel

Paco.McGraw said:


> If everyone who wants a knife is getting one and there are others who have dropped out, I'll jump back in.
> 
> I dropped out mostly so everyone else would have a shot.
> 
> Sam



Spreadsheet updated.


----------



## WillC

Lefty said:


> Yup, I'm glad this is the case! Eamon's a good guy who got sunk. Regardless, you guys have done awesome stuff to make this happen!


Im glad as well, that thought was too much. Its easy to jump to conclusions in these situations. Regardless this thread was for the benefit of Eamon's customers. So we will look forward to moving this to the practical stages.:biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar

Wow, things have really been hopping here the last couple days. What a roller coaster! And plenty of great stuff here from KKF members offering to help. FYI -- it says Canada by my name on the spread sheet, but I'm in the good old U S of A. Not that there's anything wrong with being north of the border though, eh?


----------



## ejd53

WildBoar said:


> Wow, things have really been hopping here the last couple days. What a roller coaster! And plenty of great stuff here from KKF members offering to help. FYI -- it says Canada by my name on the spread sheet, but I'm in the good old U S of A. Not that there's anything wrong with being north of the border though, eh?



Lol, NoVa (northern Virginia?) not Nova Scotia.


----------



## WildBoar

yep, northern Virginia.


----------



## Zwiefel

WildBoar said:


> yep, northern Virginia.



Ooops....thought it was nova scotia for sure. Ill fix it.


----------



## tkern

WildBoar said:


> yep, northern Virginia.



Don't you mean northeast DC?


----------



## snowbrother

WildBoar said:


> yep, northern Virginia.



Sorry for being offtopic, but I'm from Northern Virginia as well. I didn't realize anyone else here was from here. 

Now to stay on topic, all of the work everyone is doing for this is purely amazing. You guys are great.


----------



## tk59

I did not order a knife from Eamon. My name should not be on the list. My comment only reflected my disbelief in the whole situation.


----------



## mc2442

Wow, took a while to catch up on this thread. For the record, my history shows the Paypal payment of $250 on 8/21/12.

I would prefer to still get a knife, but am fine with whatever shakes out. Whether it is a raffle for them, paying extra to compensate those who did not get one, etc. If I end up with nothing....oh well.

I will have to go back through the post to find who was collecting for shipping and PM for details.

Matt


----------



## sachem allison

I think if we get back to the point where there are 15 blades they should go back to the original 15 people on the list . whatever donated knives can be put towards shipping and whatever other expenses.


----------



## edredlee

I just came back from some time off and found this thread, I ordered and paid for one of the utilities for $250, on August 22, 2012. I gotta wake up in a few hours so I power read thru the pages but the things seem quite fuzzy to me towards the end. Would/could someone summarize where this project is at the moment for someone like me who just jumped in to this massive thread? Is there any chance of receiving the knife I had ordered at all? Thank you all in advance..


----------



## edredlee

Also if this helps at all, I remember being the last one of the extra 5s(the 15th?), as I jumped on the opportunity of someone backing out last minute, paid Eamon, then he closed the list.
I have a screenshot of my order confirmation also if someone needs the information. Thank you.


----------



## WillC

Thanks for the information Edredlee, we will add you to the list as you are not currently on there. I remember you jumping in there. Please bear with us, as you can see we have performed an intervention on a bankrupt party here.

The List - I would like to clean it up if possible, so we have 15 numbers and 15 names. Or 16 now as the case may be, Each person on the list clarify with Zweifel if you had a special wood for the handle and what it was, I think we have most of that, or standard handle.

A couple of people wish to have their blades sent directly to them for handling themselves - this needs to be an option on there and it reduces the load.


Worker list, I will give this some thought and attention for a realistic plan of attack.
Bill Burke and John Thomas have offered to do the whole process on some knives, 
John 3
Bill 1

There may be a couple of others who will prefer to do this than do a part process. This is good as it reduces the main bulk of knives, so if possible we can do the remaining bulk in one chain of processes.

What remains I would suggest would be most efficient to break it down into

Make handles - It would be easier if one person made all the handles if possible, one blade can be sent to them to work off, they are all the same and can ultimately be burned in for a tight fit.

Making Saya- We have a very kind offer to do this, again one knife will be sent as example.

Blade finishing - they are currently rough hand rubbed to 180 grit, Eamons promise was to flat them and stone finish them.

Assembly and final finish - Final rub down of the handle, burn tang in as necessary- and epoxy in place, clean up.

Honing - This could be in with final finish but it will depend on who is happy doing what. Obviously honing has to be the final final step before packing up and sending off.

I can give detailed instruction where required.

Thats a bit general, but just letting you know my thoughts on the direction this could go in. I can see shipping is going to get complicated but we need to get it done somehow. Thanks All
Will


----------



## WillC

I remember the list being closed after 15 as well, which is why I was very confused when we thought there were over sales, it was all done publicly at the time. Eamons list was clearly not a list specifically for the utility.

One thing I really do not understand is how it is not possible for someone with mod access to copy the original thread so we can clearly see the 10 who signed up and the 5 extras that were allowed on top of that. 
The thread does exist does it not in some kind of archive?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

WillC said:


> I remember the list being closed after 15 as well, which is why I was very confused when we thought there were over sales, it was all done publicly at the time. Eamons list was clearly not a list specifically for the utility.
> 
> One thing I really do not understand is how it is not possible for someone with mod access to copy the original thread so we can clearly see the 10 who signed up and the 5 extras that were allowed on top of that.
> The thread does exist does it not in some kind of archive?



Will,

I will clean up the list and post a summary here in this thread later today. 

I think that Dave Martell has mentioned that the original thread was deleted instead of archived.

Rick


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

This is a summary of the latest status of the utility knives, based on replies to my private messages to members and posts on this thread. Please let me or Zwiefel know if any of the information is incorrect, or if you paid for a knife, but your name is not on the list, let us know ASAP. Thanks.


The following members will get a knife:

Justin0505 - Would like a blade and materials to finish the handle. 
Paco.McGraw 
Choll - Has provided stabilized koa for handle.
WildBoar
pitonboy
brainsausage
mc2442
Iceman91 - Would prefer leather sheath, if possible.
Pensacola Tiger - Has provided ironwood for handle.
edredlee
Cookinstuff


The following members have said that they no longer want their knife, and have donated it to help provide funds for reparations:

markk
sachem allison
mr drinky - Provided wood for handle that needs to be returned.
SpikeC
PabloZ


----------



## mhenry

I offered a few days ago, just wanted to say again that I am willing to help out.


----------



## HHH Knives

Good morning guys. I found this thread just recently and really want to say WOW! The community here is unlike anywhere else on the web. My hats off to one and all!! 

Im honored and proud to be a small part of this awesome group of KNIFE KNUTS! 

If I can help. Let me know.


----------



## lowercasebill

WillC said:


> Thanks for the information Edredlee, we will add you to the list as you are not currently on there. I remember you jumping in there. Please bear with us, as you can see we have performed an intervention on a bankrupt party here.
> 
> The List - I would like to clean it up if possible, so we have 15 numbers and 15 names. Or 16 now as the case may be, Each person on the list clarify with Zweifel if you had a special wood for the handle and what it was, I think we have most of that, or standard handle.
> 
> A couple of people wish to have their blades sent directly to them for handling themselves - this needs to be an option on there and it reduces the load.
> 
> 
> Worker list, I will give this some thought and attention for a realistic plan of attack.
> Bill Burke and John Thomas have offered to do the whole process on some knives,
> John 3
> Bill 1
> 
> There may be a couple of others who will prefer to do this than do a part process. This is good as it reduces the main bulk of knives, so if possible we can do the remaining bulk in one chain of processes.
> 
> What remains I would suggest would be most efficient to break it down into
> 
> Make handles - It would be easier if one person made all the handles if possible, one blade can be sent to them to work off, they are all the same and can ultimately be burned in for a tight fit.
> 
> Making Saya- We have a very kind offer to do this, again one knife will be sent as example.
> 
> Blade finishing - they are currently rough hand rubbed to 180 grit, Eamons promise was to flat them and stone finish them.
> 
> Assembly and final finish - Final rub down of the handle, burn tang in as necessary- and epoxy in place, clean up.
> 
> Honing - This could be in with final finish but it will depend on who is happy doing what. Obviously honing has to be the final final step before packing up and sending off.
> 
> I can give detailed instruction where required.
> 
> Thats a bit general, but just letting you know my thoughts on the direction this could go in. I can see shipping is going to get complicated but we need to get it done somehow. Thanks All
> Will


I can finish and or hone. I can hand rub with wet dry to what every grit/finish is needed.. all the way to crocus paper... diamond spray on champagne cork and I have the pads from lee valley that go to 12000? I have other 'stuff' too. be a good excuse to buy that .25 micron diamond powder :cool2: or I can purchase and ship finishing supplies to whomever
lcb


----------



## Zwiefel

mhenry said:


> I offered a few days ago, just wanted to say again that I am willing to help out.



I got your name on the list this time, sorry I missed it the first time around.



HHH Knives said:


> If I can help. Let me know.



I got your name on the list as well. 



lowercasebill said:


> I can finish and or hone. I can hand rub with wet dry to what every grit/finish is needed.. all the way to crocus paper... diamond spray on champagne cork and I have the pads from lee valley that go to 12000? I have other 'stuff' too. be a good excuse to buy that .25 micron diamond powder :cool2: or I can purchase and ship finishing supplies to whomever
> lcb



Got your name on the list as well.

Many thanks to everyone for volunteering their time and skills to help!



mc2442 said:


> Wow, took a while to catch up on this thread. For the record, my history shows the Paypal payment of $250 on 8/21/12.
> 
> I would prefer to still get a knife, but am fine with whatever shakes out. Whether it is a raffle for them, paying extra to compensate those who did not get one, etc. If I end up with nothing....oh well.
> 
> I will have to go back through the post to find who was collecting for shipping and PM for details.
> 
> Matt



You're on the list now Matt, also thank you for your very generous donation to the shipping kitty!



Pensacola Tiger said:


> This is a summary of the latest status of the utility knives, based on replies to my private messages to members and posts on this thread. Please let me or Zwiefel know if any of the information is incorrect, or if you paid for a knife, but your name is not on the list, let us know ASAP. Thanks.
> 
> 
> The following members will get a knife:
> 
> Justin0505 - Would like a blade and materials to finish the handle.
> Paco.McGraw
> Choll - Has provided stabilized koa for handle.
> WildBoar
> pitonboy
> brainsausage
> mc2442
> Iceman91 - Would prefer leather sheath, if possible.
> Pensacola Tiger - Has provided ironwood for handle.
> edredlee
> Cookinstuff
> 
> 
> The following members have said that they no longer want their knife, and have donated it to help provide funds for reparations:
> 
> markk
> sachem allison
> mr drinky - Provided wood for handle that needs to be returned.
> SpikeC
> PabloZ



Thanks so much for jumping in and helping out with this Rick, I was out of commission for most of the night with some mild-food poisoning and you kept the ball rolling.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys its all there, with all the generous offers of help. I have a plan just need to go through the thread and organize it properly. I will have a chance to do that tomorrow after work. But please anything you would like to contribute or ideas add away and I will look over it all tomorrow and make a proposal for a plan of action. The postage im not sure about yet, many have offered to contribute even some not waiting on anything! So I think probably a postage kitty is the fairest way to do it, from which people may be compensated from, that way no one is down more than anyone else. If this were fair and acceptable to the group. I believe we have a nice list of workers and possible tasks, so this will help me work it out tomorrow. Sorry not to do it today but the time was not available. Thanks All, we will get there.
Will


----------



## Heath Besch

Marko Tsourkan said:


> What a mess...
> 
> I will *donate a blade toward the raffle*, though there will be no customization. 170-180mm petty chef that is (my go to knife size these days) in AEB-L or 52100 or 19C27. Completion wise it will take me probably up to 6 weeks, as I need to get my paid up custom orders and unfinished ready-made orders straight first.
> 
> Anyway, one way or another, we will sort this out. Maybe other makers will step up with a similar gesture.
> 
> Eamon, if you read this, you are off the hook, but please return the remaining knives you owe folks. This would be a good start in your rehabilitation in the eyes of the community.
> 
> M



I would be more than please to step up to the plate with a donation like Markos. Either a 180 petty or a 210 suji, new owners choice!


----------



## Zwiefel

Heath Besch said:


> I would be more than please to step up to the plate with a donation like Markos. Either a 180 petty or a 210 suji, new owners choice!



Wow...we are going to be spoiled for choice soon! I added your generous offer to the spreadsheet.


----------



## toddnmd

Heath Besch said:


> I would be more than please to step up to the plate with a donation like Markos. Either a 180 petty or a 210 suji, new owners choice!



Very cool of you to join in with Marko (and I'm not sure who else). 

I would happily participate in some type of raffle that would help some folks get their money back, if they prefer that to the finished blade. The gestures and community spirit in this whole effort have left a deep impression on me. I'd love the chance to have some part of that. 

And I really, really hope the folks who sent in knives will have them returned. While I can understand unfinished projects, keeping people's property is just totally wrong.


----------



## mc2442

I forgot about it, but the walnut block is mine, from an email going back over things:

Order Date: 8/25/12
Payment By: Check/Money Order
Confirmation No: B1855784C9
Shipment Tracking: 


Burl Source Web Store Items
1 #4013 Stabilized Claro Walnut Burl @ $60.00 = $60.00 

Sub-Total: $60.00

Shipping: $0.00 (USPS Priority Mail)

Sales Tax: $0.00

Burl Source Web Store Total: $60.00

Store Credit: -$0.00

TOTAL DUE: $60.00


Special Instructions:
Please hold for Eamon Burke, as this will be used for an order from him.


----------



## mc2442

Actually, now I think he might have paid for it and was going to bill me later......guess I will keep digging to find out for sure.


----------



## mc2442

Sorry for the multiple posts, but can not edit the last.

Nope, I don't show paying for it, so he did and was going to bill me later. I can buy it now with the money going into whatever kitty, or am open to any other option.


----------



## WillC

Ok thats great Mc, So there is a little money left in your job. Yes please it can go in the postage kitty when that is arranged.

Ok Just to confirm all the handle and saya details and those who just want to be sent the knife and materials as a kit to handle or get handled.

In this list name-saya material-handle material

Iceman- leather - Standard
Wildboar - Standard - Standard
Justin - (Send blade and materials direct)
Pensacola T - Ironwood? - Ironwood
Choll - Standard? - Koa
Mc2442 - Standard - Walnut burl
Brainsausage - Standard - Standard
Pitonboy - (Send blade materials direct)
PacoMcgraw - Standard - Standard
Cookinstuff - Standard - Standard
Edredlee - Standard - Standard

Just read through and confirm or ask to be changed, extra blades will be finished with what materials are available to be sold on to the benefit of the group.


----------



## WillC

List forward https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE#gid=0


----------



## WillC

First I am working through this list of volunteered services.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE#gid=3

I would like to confirm and establish is which makers will take "Whole process" Knives , as it will greatly reduce and simplify the mass of work...that is to do the following.

Flat blade on diamond stones and give a stone finish to the bevels.
Make handle as specified with materials allocated.
Fix handle to blade
Final finish
Honing
Send to customer with money from postage kitty.

Whole process
John Thomas has been volunteered to do 3
Bill burke 1

Other makers and experienced guys from the list

Don Nyugen
Spike C
Kalaeb
HHH
M Henry

I would say Marko, but you have offered allot. But If we dont need a donation knife, and we have the Saya covered by Taz, so if your free you could do a couple whole process.


Any of you guys or anyone who can confidently offer "Full process" please add the number of knives you can finish and handle. (All work except saya)

Once we have this, we can specify job and materials to each and send these off. The rest will split the jobs up into speciality.

Taz has kindly volunteered to make all 15 saya. This is too good an offer to turn down, thankyou. He will need a blade as example. There is a slight length variation so send the longest.

On the postage Kitty, did we have a paypal volunteer to be our banker?


----------



## WillC

In fact if we can get all 15 knives off to makers for "whole process" It will simplify things greatly and reduce postage costs. So lets see if we can, myself and T.B london can always jump in, but we are trying to avoid international shipping and uk customs headache.


----------



## mc2442

WillC said:


> On the postage Kitty, did we have a paypal volunteer to be our banker?



I believe Zwiefel has offered. I had sent him a postage contribution previously, and will send him money for the handle material tonight. Let me know if anything changed.


----------



## Zwiefel

mc2442 said:


> I believe Zwiefel has offered. I had sent him a postage contribution previously, and will send him money for the handle material tonight. Let me know if anything changed.



I started a shipping kitty (There is a tab on the spreadsheet with the details for this so far)...but I'm happy to do whatever you all find useful.


----------



## Mike Davis

I can do the leather sheath for Iceman if needed. I have a ton of leather and he is only an hour from me. Also i can help with anything else that is needed...be it blades, handles or what not


----------



## WillC

Hey Mike if you could do "whole process" on one or two knives, that would be amazing. Taz is making 15 saya very kindly.


----------



## Mike Davis

Not a problem at all.Just let me know what i am doing


----------



## Paco.McGraw

Who do we send money to for the shipping kitty? I would like to donate. 

Sam


----------



## Don Nguyen

I can do 1 complete knife, but I don't know about stone finishes (I usually just finish with sandpaper). Would that just be something like with a fingerstone?


----------



## WillC

Thanks Don.
I think a nice hand rubbed finish might be acceptable, I will put it out there and ask those waiting for knives If that would be ok?
It may just be a bit more work the first time the knife is thinned.


----------



## WillC

Zwiefel is kindly doing the shipping Kitty. See the spreadsheet, many thanks.
Will




Zwiefel said:


> I started a shipping kitty (There is a tab on the spreadsheet with the details for this so far)...but I'm happy to do whatever you all find useful.


----------



## Zwiefel

Paco.McGraw said:


> Who do we send money to for the shipping kitty? I would like to donate.
> 
> Sam



PM Sent.



WillC said:


> Zwiefel is kindly doing the shipping Kitty. See the spreadsheet, many thanks.
> Will



Anyone who wants to contribute to the shipping kitty, please PM me and I'll respond with PayPal information.


----------



## Zwiefel

WillC said:


> Ok thats great Mc, So there is a little money left in your job. Yes please it can go in the postage kitty when that is arranged.
> 
> Ok Just to confirm all the handle and saya details and those who just want to be sent the knife and materials as a kit to handle or get handled.
> 
> In this list name-saya material-handle material
> 
> Iceman- leather - Standard
> Wildboar - Standard - Standard
> Justin - (Send blade and materials direct)
> Pensacola T - Ironwood? - Ironwood
> Choll - Standard? - Koa
> Mc2442 - Standard - Walnut burl
> Brainsausage - Standard - Standard
> Pitonboy - (Send blade materials direct)
> PacoMcgraw - Standard - Standard
> Cookinstuff - Standard - Standard
> Edredlee - Standard - Standard
> 
> Just read through and confirm or ask to be changed, extra blades will be finished with what materials are available to be sold on to the benefit of the group.



Spreadsheet modified and updated with this info. Please let me know if I missed anything or got something wrong.

Spreadsheet link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE&usp=sharing


----------



## sachem allison

So, This so far is the thread only for the utilities. Have we figured out what happened to everyone else's knives and saya work and how are we going to handle that? Is the other thread still open?


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> So, This so far is the thread only for the utilities. Have we figured out what happened to everyone else's knives and saya work and how are we going to handle that? Is the other thread still open?



Dave closed the other thread and referred everyone to this thread. So I merged the spreadsheets. Seems like we should try to wrap that up here?


----------



## sachem allison

never mind just, saw the list. Thanks, Z


----------



## Paco.McGraw

I just spoke to Dave, He said he would be able do the work needed on mine when he does the other work I have with him.

Sam


----------



## Zwiefel

USPS will pickup the cocobolo to go to Taz575 tomorrow.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Don Nguyen said:


> I can do 1 complete knife, but I don't know about stone finishes (I usually just finish with sandpaper). Would that just be something like with a fingerstone?



Don,

I'd like to have you finish my knife, if you would. Let me PM Will and see if that will work.

Rick


----------



## EdipisReks

I, unfortunately, can't do handle work, but I'm still more than happy to do blade finishing.


----------



## sachem allison

Zwiefel said:


> USPS will pickup the cocobolo to go to Taz575 tomorrow.



excellent!


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> excellent!



We'll see how they like my packaging job on such an awkward (for me) item!


----------



## Iceman91

WillC said:


> Ok thats great Mc, So there is a little money left in your job. Yes please it can go in the postage kitty when that is arranged.
> 
> Ok Just to confirm all the handle and saya details and those who just want to be sent the knife and materials as a kit to handle or get handled.
> 
> In this list name-saya material-handle material
> 
> Iceman- leather - Standard
> Wildboar - Standard - Standard
> Justin - (Send blade and materials direct)
> Pensacola T - Ironwood? - Ironwood
> Choll - Standard? - Koa
> Mc2442 - Standard - Walnut burl
> Brainsausage - Standard - Standard
> Pitonboy - (Send blade materials direct)
> PacoMcgraw - Standard - Standard
> Cookinstuff - Standard - Standard
> Edredlee - Standard - Standard
> 
> Just read through and confirm or ask to be changed, extra blades will be finished with what materials are available to be sold on to the benefit of the group.



If everyone is doing wood sayas, i am more than happy with that as well.

Mike


----------



## Gravy Power

Sorry, been following this thread over the past few days, but what exactly happened to Eamon? Is there a thread that sums it up?


----------



## Zwiefel

I'll stick to the facts as I understand them: he's moving to Rockport, TX (his hometown) to finish his degree and has closed up shop on Burke Cutlery.


----------



## mc2442

Sent Zwiefel $60 for the walnut block to add to the kitty.


----------



## Zwiefel

mc2442 said:


> Sent Zwiefel $60 for the walnut block to add to the kitty.



TYS! Spreadsheet updated. I have kept it separate from the shipping funds until a decision is made on what to do with the cash.


----------



## WillC

Thank you lowercase Bill, you will be added to the list.




lowercasebill said:


> I can finish and or hone. I can hand rub with wet dry to what every grit/finish is needed.. all the way to crocus paper... diamond spray on champagne cork and I have the pads from lee valley that go to 12000? I have other 'stuff' too. be a good excuse to buy that .25 micron diamond powder :cool2: or I can purchase and ship finishing supplies to whomever
> lcb


----------



## WillC

Iceman- leather - Standard
Wildboar - Standard - Standard
Justin - (Send blade and materials direct)
Pensacola T - Ironwood? - Ironwood
Choll - Standard? - Koa
Mc2442 - Standard - Walnut burl
Brainsausage - Standard - Standard
Pitonboy - (Send blade materials direct)
PacoMcgraw - Standard - Standard
Cookinstuff - Standard - Standard
Edredlee - Standard - Standard


So 11 here minus 2 which will have their knives direct, have I missed any which are having the blades handled or doing it themselves?

Leaves 9, hopefully we can do them all with whole process makers....just to remind you what I mean


Whole process

Flat blade on diamond stones and give a stone finish to the bevels.
Make handle as specified with materials allocated.
Fix handle to blade
Final finish
Honing
Send to customer with money from postage kitty.

It will save allot of time and postage if we can do it this way. We can use the work chain method if we have to, and thanks for all the offers. But if we can do it like this it will be straight forward- ish

Whole process

John Thomas 3
Bill burke 1
Don Nguyen 1
Mike Davis 2

So thats 7 covered so far. Im sure I can rustle up some more via pm when I find the time...


----------



## WillC

Actually, I will do two blades, I can wip it on here, which can help everyone else's end up most similar. And if we are sending two and materials to me, we may as well send two for T.B and I will send them on to him, if thats cool with you T.B?
I'll straighten some stuff out via pm and send shipping instructions.

Whole process

John Thomas 3
Bill burke 1
Don Nguyen 1
Mike Davis 2
Will Catcheside 2
T.B.London 2

So 11/15 blades covered with whole process makers. Getting there:spin chair:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Send me some, or the remainder. Between myself, Tim and Marko we can do complete packages.


----------



## WillC

Brilliant I reccon we have them all covered then, we will get to the business of getting addresses to Zweifel and making sure the postage Kitty is enough. Many thanks all, your amazing:biggrin:


----------



## Zwiefel

WillC said:


> Brilliant I reccon we have them all covered then, we will get to the business of getting addresses to Zweifel and making sure the postage Kitty is enough. Many thanks all, your amazing:biggrin:



Awesome! And yes...brilliant lot of folks we have here. I'm still working on a micrometer to take measurements for the sayas. I'll try to make that happen today.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Zwiefel said:


> Awesome! And yes...brilliant lot of folks we have here. I'm still working on a micrometer to take measurements for the sayas. I'll try to make that happen today.



If I get some blades and Tim is making the remainder of the sayas, you don't have to worry about measurements. He lives less than half an hour from me.


----------



## TB_London

WillC said:


> Actually, I will do two blades, I can wip it on here, which can help everyone else's end up most similar. And if we are sending two and materials to me, we may as well send two for T.B and I will send them on to him, if thats cool with you T.B?
> I'll straighten some stuff out via pm and send shipping instructions.
> 
> Whole process
> 
> John Thomas 3
> Bill burke 1
> Don Nguyen 1
> Mike Davis 2
> Will Catcheside 2
> T.B.London 2
> 
> So 11/15 blades covered with whole process makers. Getting there:spin chair:



Awesome, i don't mind doing a couple more if it'll help out. I sent Z some kitty money for postage which should just about cover getting the blanks to the UK.


----------



## Zwiefel

JohnnyChance said:


> If I get some blades and Tim is making the remainder of the sayas, you don't have to worry about measurements. He lives less than half an hour from me.



Will suggested I send Tim the longest blade, and the measurement of the thickest one to make sure the Sayas will work for all the knives.

Speaking of, that would be thickness over the heel, correct?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Zwiefel said:


> Will suggested I send Tim the longest blade, and the measurement of the thickest one to make sure the Sayas will work for all the knives.
> 
> Speaking of, that would be thickness over the heel, correct?



The saya will extend all the way to the handle, so measure the tang about 2cm back from the heel.







Or just send us the longest one _and_ the thickest one.


----------



## Zwiefel

JohnnyChance said:


> just send us the longest one _and_ the thickest one.



that would be far too sensible :eyebrow:

I'll do exactly that.


----------



## SpikeC

I can do a couple of them if need as well.


----------



## Zwiefel

SpikeC said:


> I can do a couple of them if need as well.



We've got you on the list SpikeC. If anyone wants to take a look at the current state of the inventory, kitty, volunteers, etc., it can all be found here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE&usp=sharing


----------



## Zwiefel

Also, the Cocobolo arrived safely at Tim's yesterday.


----------



## sachem allison

excellent


----------



## Zwiefel

JohnnyChance said:


> The saya will extend all the way to the handle, so measure the tang about 2cm back from the heel.
> Or just send us the longest one _and_ the thickest one.



Done, threw in the shortest for good measure, USPS picking up tomorrow. I will not repeat my wife's comment when she saw me taking this photo:


----------



## cclin

I received my DT itk & Butch Harner gyuto back from Eamon! It's has been a long time and I almost forgot how nice these knives feel! I want to thanks everyone here & specially thanks Marko making a saya for the Butch gyuto.:2thumbsup:


----------



## jaybett

cclin said:


> I received my DT itk & Butch Harner gyuto back from Eamon! It's has been a long time and I almost forgot how nice these knives feel! I want to thanks everyone here & specially thanks Marko making a saya for the Butch gyuto.:2thumbsup:



That's go to be a relief!

Jay


----------



## Von blewitt

That's Great Charles!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Great news, Charles!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Glad to hear it Charles! Now we need pics!


----------



## EdipisReks

knyfeknerd said:


> Glad to hear it Charles! Now we need pics!



x2


----------



## Zwiefel

cclin said:


> I received my DT itk & Butch Harner gyuto back from Eamon! It's has been a long time and I almost forgot how nice these knives feel! I want to thanks everyone here & specially thanks Marko making a saya for the Butch gyuto.:2thumbsup:



really great news! Good day to be cclin :doublethumbsup:


----------



## cclin

THANKS!! :laugh:
I was sad because Eamon won't reply any of my e-mail.... I'm so surprise to see a package from Burke cutlery pop up on my front door!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What a relief!

Nice looking knives, Charles.


----------



## Don Nguyen

MHURRMMGGHH.... that ITK profile is off the wall!


----------



## chinacats

Congrats Charles, so glad they found their way home.


----------



## eaglerock

I'm so happy to see people helping each others and i'm glad every one got their knives back


----------



## ChiliPepper

Jeez, that ITK profile's so flat it's borderline with having a bird's beak!


----------



## DevinT

Looks like that ITK has been sharpened a few times.

Very glad to see that you got your knives back. 

Thanks Eamon.

Hoss


----------



## Brad Gibson

I would never let those knives out of my grasp!


----------



## Zwiefel

Dear Gentlepersons,

I'm going to be taking a combo work trip and vacation at the end of next week. This will keep me away from my home for several weeks (3-5), which will prevent me from putting any of these items in the post. It might however, give me the opportunity to drop some things off in person.

Just wanted to let you all know with a bit of warning.


----------



## Zwiefel

Looks like Taz did about 70% of the work on the Sayas today! Still need a bit of sanding, a couple of coats of finish, etc. There are pics available on his photobucket account.

Do you all want holes pre-drilled for pins? 
What are we going to do for pins, actually?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Zwiefel said:


> Looks like Taz did about 70% of the work on the Sayas today! Still need a bit of sanding, a couple of coats of finish, etc. There are pics available on his photobucket account.
> 
> Do you all want holes pre-drilled for pins?
> What are we going to do for pins, actually?



Eamon used cut down bridge pins. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006X0UCKY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I'd prefer my saya to be undrilled so I can do it myself.


----------



## tk59

Don Nguyen said:


> MHURRMMGGHH.... that ITK profile is off the wall!


Yeah. That knife has surely been around the block more than a couple of times.


----------



## Zwiefel

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I'd prefer my saya to be undrilled so I can do it myself.



Thanks PT, noted on the spreadsheet.

Anybody else?


----------



## Iceman91

I would like mine drilled please! Thanks

Mike


----------



## WildBoar

drilled please. Thanks.


----------



## Zwiefel

WildBoar said:


> drilled please. Thanks.



Noted on the spreadsheet. TYS.


----------



## Zwiefel

Looks like I'll get 4 blades out the door today/tomorrow, 2 with the custom materials for the handles.

Thanks again to Don Nguyen, Mike Davis, and Bill Burke! for volunteering their valuable time and skills to bring this project to a successful close.

Will try to get another package ready tomorrow with 3 blades for John Thomas.

That will complete the list of folks that WillC identified for "the whole process."


----------



## WillC

Sorry Guys I have neglected this. Have been dealing with a pretty important thing for my business, its a good thing, ill let you all know in due course as things evolve.
Anyway here is where we are
Whole process

John Thomas 3
Bill burke 1
Don Nguyen 1
Mike Davis 2
Will Catcheside 2
T.B.London 2
Johnny 2?
Marko 2?

That would be all 15 covered.
Z I see you have sent out some pm's thank you. You have been a rock. Could you all make sure you send you shipping info to Zweifel. 
Mine and T.B's can go together. I'll send you my details and notes so I don't get charged duty on them.
Some are going to Tim? Can Tim post them on to makers from there.
How is the postage kitty doing? Will we have enough to cover postage for this first stage at the moment?
Cheers All
Will


----------



## Zwiefel

WillC said:


> Sorry Guys I have neglected this. Have been dealing with a pretty important thing for my business, its a good thing, ill let you all know in due course as things evolve.
> Anyway here is where we are
> Whole process
> 
> John Thomas 3
> Bill burke 1
> Don Nguyen 1
> Mike Davis 2
> Will Catcheside 2
> T.B.London 2
> Johnny 2?
> Marko 2?
> 
> That would be all 15 covered.
> Z I see you have sent out some pm's thank you. You have been a rock. Could you all make sure you send you shipping info to Zweifel.
> Mine and T.B's can go together. I'll send you my details and notes so I don't get charged duty on them.
> Some are going to Tim? Can Tim post them on to makers from there.
> How is the postage kitty doing? Will we have enough to cover postage for this first stage at the moment?
> Cheers All
> Will



Thanks Will! Tim has 3 of the blades. I believe he, Johnny Chance, and Marko(?) are going to finish them and put handles on them, so I don't expect us to need to ship them on from there.

Here's the tally right now:

Tim/Johnny/Marko: 3 Received
Bill Burke: 1 Posted Tomorrow(including walnut burl for mc2442)
Don Nguyen: 1 Posted Tomorrow
Mike Davis: 2 Posted Tomorrow (including Ironwood scales for Pensacola Tiger)
John Thomas: 3 getting shipping info from Devin, will probably include KOA from choll
Will/TB_London: 4 getting shipping info, will include various partially finished handles from Eamon

That tallies to 14, due to the 3 sent to Tim for the Sayas...I can ship one or more to Tim/Johnny/Marko if that's what makes the most sense.

The Kitty is pretty good right now, the total after today's shipping is $259.79 I'm not sure what the shipping to the UK will be, but the average here in the states has been ~$10.

HTH!
Z


----------



## Zwiefel

Zwiefel said:


> John Thomas: 3 getting shipping info from Devin, will probably include KOA from choll
> Will/TB_London: 4 getting shipping info, will include various partially finished handles from Eamon



Have shipping info for these, will post tomorrow. Once I confirm with Tim/JohnnyChance, I'll ship the remaining blade and 4 blocks (Choll's Koa, and 3 ironwood blocks donated by Son) for these 4. 

That should be all of the blades. 

There is still a significant amount of material left after this. Any ideas for what to do with it all? It includes several stones in good condition, some nice leather for strops, and several pieces of interesting, but unstabilized wood.


----------



## sachem allison

Thanks everyone for doing this, You guys are awesome. Now who wants to make me some sayas.lol Got no more money and nothing else to give away. counted all the knives I originally traded for sayas and rehandle work and it comes out to 11 sayas and 2 rehandles. If anyone is interested I would be most appreciative if not I understand, I'll just old school them (cardboard and electrical tape.lol Maybe I can find some really big mouse traps.


----------



## mc2442

Zwiefel said:


> Thanks Will! Tim has 3 of the blades. I believe he, Johnny Chance, and Marko(?) are going to finish them and put handles on them, so I don't expect us to need to ship them on from there.
> 
> Here's the tally right now:
> 
> Tim/Johnny/Marko: 3 Received
> Bill Burke: 1 Posted Tomorrow(including walnut burl for mc2442)
> Don Nguyen: 1 Posted Tomorrow
> Mike Davis: 2 Posted Tomorrow (including Ironwood scales for Pensacola Tiger)
> John Thomas: 3 getting shipping info from Devin, will probably include KOA from choll
> Will/TB_London: 4 getting shipping info, will include various partially finished handles from Eamon
> 
> That tallies to 14, due to the 3 sent to Tim for the Sayas...I can ship one or more to Tim/Johnny/Marko if that's what makes the most sense.
> 
> The Kitty is pretty good right now, the total after today's shipping is $259.79 I'm not sure what the shipping to the UK will be, but the average here in the states has been ~$10.
> 
> HTH!
> Z



Thank you all for doing this! Especially Bill :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel

sachem allison said:


> Maybe I can find some really big mouse traps.



:lol2:

I was just thinking about that thread the other day.


----------



## edredlee

I haven't been checking the forum as I am getting ready to move to japan as early as this fall to as late as this winter. I just want to thank the people who got this rolling, the folks who are volunteering their time and efforts, the members who have donated. An amazing group of individuals here no doubt.


----------



## ecchef

edredlee....where in Japan are moving to?


----------



## toddnmd

If any of the folks who have helped out have an interest in any of those things, just give it to them as a token of appreciation. 

Or put it up for sale. Or list it, have people make a single bid for the items they're interested in, and sell to the highest bidder. I'm not sure if there are still outstanding costs. If there is extra money, it could also be given to some of the good folks who helped out on this. I suspect some folks might be extra generous with their bids, being inspired by all the graciousness and teamwork of all those who have been working on this project.



Zwiefel said:


> There is still a significant amount of material left after this. Any ideas for what to do with it all? It includes several stones in good condition, some nice leather for strops, and several pieces of interesting, but unstabilized wood.


----------



## 77kath

I'd be interested in strops or stones. Would be willing to bid or send in another contribution.


----------



## kalaeb

Zwiefel said:


> There is still a significant amount of material left after this. Any ideas for what to do with it all? It includes several stones in good condition, some nice leather for strops, and several pieces of interesting, but unstabilized wood.



I think Will got taken for a substiantial amount, perhaps some reserve for him?


----------



## Mrmnms

great idea


----------



## WillC

A little info on the blades and finishing. I will do a wip when I get mine. 
The blades have only a fairly course rub with 180 grit against the last belt grain. Should make flatting easier. They will want a good go on a 300 ish diamond plate, that will show any remaining belt marks, high/low spots which need to work out on the diamond.
After the bevels are flat, course muddy stone, then something like 1000 grit to finish on will be plenty.
The idea was just to have flat stone finish bevels, ready to be thinned as they are sharpened with every future sharpening.

Don't worry about me Guys as far as money. I had a deposit at least from Eamon and I would not feel right making money off a situation like this. It was a while ago now and while we all I have bad luck from time to time, I have also had plenty of good luck to keep me going.


Cheers All


----------



## Zwiefel

A little update. 

14 of 15 blades have been posted to folks doing the work. most of the handle materials have been shipped...but I think I failed to put some in a couple of the boxes...if you guys let me know who I missed, I have some more scales (ironwood maybe?) for a few more blades.

shipping some koa and ironwood blocks to Taz tomorrow for the 3 blades he and JohnnyChance are working on.

Will ship the final blade with a block of ironwood to Chef Niloc--so he can make a leather saya for Iceman91--as soon as I have an address.

Looks like we'll be able to get all of this material to folks who can actually do something useful with it (a.k.a. not me!) before I leave on Friday. Really happy to see this kicking into full gear. Thanks to everyone who volunteered labor, shipping funds, materials, and encouragement. What an excellent community we have!


----------



## Chef Niloc

Address sent



Zwiefel said:


> A little update.
> 
> 14 of 15 blades have been posted to folks doing the work. most of the handle materials have been shipped...but I think I failed to put some in a couple of the boxes...if you guys let me know who I missed, I have some more scales (ironwood maybe?) for a few more blades.
> 
> shipping some koa and ironwood blocks to Taz tomorrow for the 3 blades he and JohnnyChance are working on.
> 
> Will ship the final blade with a block of ironwood to Chef Niloc--so he can make a leather saya for Iceman91--as soon as I have an address.
> 
> Looks like we'll be able to get all of this material to folks who can actually do something useful with it (a.k.a. not me!) before I leave on Friday. Really happy to see this kicking into full gear. Thanks to everyone who volunteered labor, shipping funds, materials, and encouragement. What an excellent community we have!


----------



## Crothcipt

Damn. Great looking work there Johny.


----------



## Zwiefel

Crothcipt said:


> Damn. Great looking work there Johny.



lus1:

JohnnyChance and Taz did an awesome job with getting the sayas ready...and so quickly too!


----------



## Zwiefel

Chef Niloc said:


> Address sent



Wasn't trying to bust you...sorry if it seemed that way.

Package is ready for USPS to pickup tomorrow. That means ALL of the blades will be out for finishing work as of tomorrow. The sayas only need a finish coat and holes for pins (we're waiting for a finaly tally of drilled/undrilled for that). 

Much has been accomplished in the last 7ish days.


----------



## Crothcipt

Zwiefel said:


> lus1:
> 
> JohnnyChance and Taz did an awesome job with getting the sayas ready...and so quickly too!


It looks like Johnny's pics were deleted due to some rules about posting work done. They were done at 400 grit, with son's donated wood.


----------



## WildBoar

You guys rock :thumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel

Crothcipt said:


> It looks like Johnny's pics were deleted due to some rules about posting work done. They were done at 400 grit, with son's donated wood.




I never even saw that they were posted...yeah, I think WillC is the only one that will be able to post any WiPs. For those of you that know me off the forum, I'm happy to point you to the photos. I'm sure the same would go for JohnnyChance + Taz.


----------



## Lefty

This is amazing, guys! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

I've not been on this forum during the last couple months. Remarkable effort by Will and all you others. Quite remarkable. I paid Eamon for one of these too.... I'm counting that one as lost with the wind. I just received two stainless knives from Will that I commissioned last year. Wow, they make up for the "windage".

Kudos to you all!

Matt


----------



## Zwiefel

Matt,

I just checked the spreadsheet and confired that we have two of these that have no named recipient. I put you down for one of them.

Z


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Zwiefel said:


> Matt,
> 
> I just checked the spreadsheet and confired that we have two of these that have no named recipient. I put you down for one of them.
> 
> Z



Hey man, thanks, but I'm good. Ive not read all 41 pages of this thread, so I don't know..... But if there is a blade already made out there somewhere, my request would be give it to Sachem and he can do with it as he pleases.

Regards

Matt


----------



## Lefty

Good to see you back, Matt! If you're really not wanting to get the knife, I think putting the names of those who helped outpout into the kitty and drawing the knife is the best thing to do. It's up to everyone, but it's a thought.


----------



## WillC

Thanks to a very helpful Elf....we have all the Saya done. Thanks!


----------



## Mrmnms

That Elf's work looks most familiar. Should be on this forum. Great team we have here.


----------



## Crothcipt

Will I am glad you posted those. They needed to be seen by more than 1 person on the forum. Really stunning work.


----------



## Zwiefel

And props to Son for donating this awesome cocobola. Great work all the way around, thanks for getting this up WillC.


----------



## Zwiefel

Is everything going OK with the work on handles/finishing/etc.? Does anybody need anything?


----------



## WillC

I have zee package! Excellent work, I will try and find a few hours this week to start.


----------



## DevinT

These three are done. Please let me know where to send them.

Handles are black paper micarta and bocote.

Hoss


----------



## NO ChoP!

sachem allison said:


> Thanks everyone for doing this, You guys are awesome. Now who wants to make me some sayas.lol Got no more money and nothing else to give away. counted all the knives I originally traded for sayas and rehandle work and it comes out to 11 sayas and 2 rehandles. If anyone is interested I would be most appreciative if not I understand, I'll just old school them (cardboard and electrical tape.lol Maybe I can find some really big mouse traps.



Son, shoot me a pm, I'd do a saya or two for you.....

Chris


----------



## sachem allison

DevinT said:


> These three are done. Please let me know where to send them.
> 
> Handles are black paper micarta and bocote.
> 
> Hoss


nice!


----------



## ThEoRy

Oh snap!! Big Hoss back to work!!!!


----------



## cookinstuff

Wow those look great Hoss, love your black paper micarta ferrules.


----------



## Zwiefel

DevinT said:


> These three are done. Please let me know where to send them.
> 
> Handles are black paper micarta and bocote.
> 
> Hoss



Those look excellent Hoss!

Not sure how to start assigning knives to particular recipients. I'll just start at the top of the spreadsheet and work down from there I guess. that means these three would go to:

Iceman91
Justin0505
WildBoar

I don't have anything in my notes about special materials for the blade for you and you are at the top of the list.

Also: do you want your Sayas pre-drilled for pins? or would you rather do that yourself?

I'll send PM's to make sure everyone sees this.


----------



## mr drinky

Those look amazing -- it's a sexy little knife. Almost makes me wish I hadn't given mine up, but it will definitely make a person very pleased. 

k.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Lucky people who got screwed over and ended up with a DT!!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Brad Gibson said:


> Lucky people who got screwed over and ended up with a DT!!!!



Not quite a DT, Brad. The blades are Will Catecheside's work, and, unless I'm mistaken, John Thomas, Devin's son, did the handles. 

Nice knives, though ...

Rick


----------



## DevinT

Thanks Rick, I ended up doing the handle work on these. These should be really nice cutters.

Hoss


----------



## WildBoar

A knife w/ a DT handle will help balance the knife I have with DT Damascus but another maker's blade work/ handle :thumbsup:

Thanks so much for taking on the project Devin, and all others who have graciously jumped in to help.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

DevinT said:


> Thanks Rick, I ended up doing the handle work on these. These should be really nice cutters.
> 
> Hoss



Beautiful work, Hoss! The three getting them are lucky, indeed.


----------



## kalaeb

​


DevinT said:


> Thanks Rick, I ended up doing the handle work on these. These should be really nice cutters.
> 
> Hoss



I had a chance to take a look at these today, real handy little knife, great handle and finish work. I don't know what they looked like when they arrived to Devin, but they are primed and ready to use now.


----------



## Brad Gibson

kalaeb said:


> ​
> I had a chance to take a look at these today, real handy little knife, great handle and finish work. I don't know what they looked like when they arrived to Devin, but they are primed and ready to use now.



awesome.lus1:


----------



## WillC

They look really excellent well done Devin and thank you:doublethumbsup:. I shall finally get around to mine next week, had a rough couple of weeks, machines keep braking down on me! But getting back on track.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Anything knife-related that Devin touches will increases its value. I only hope one day to have one of your tools in my kitchen. Some day


----------



## DevinT

I would like to get these shipped out. Looking for three people to send these to.

Hoss


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

DevinT said:


> I would like to get these shipped out. Looking for three people to send these to.
> 
> Hoss



Let me see if Will knows who they are intended for. The spreadsheet that Z made isn't clear about that.

Rick


----------



## WillC

Z has pm'd the first 3 guys on the list. Just waiting to hear back with addresses and saya pin options. 
First 3 are
Iceman91/justin0505/WildBoar,
If you have not already done so please send your Shipping details to Devin and saya pin options back to Z. Thanks all


----------



## DevinT

Thank you Will, Rick, and Z.

Hoss


----------



## Zwiefel

If we don't hear anything by the end of the day tomorrow from all of the 3 folks listed, let's go down the list as needed. I'll take care of that before I go to sleep tomorrow.


----------



## mr drinky

Just throwing it out there, but didn't Justin want the blade and handle materials sent directly to him? I'm sure he would be happy with a DT handle so he may change his mind, but I just thought I would put that out there. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

Sayas + Pins for Justin0505, Iceman91, WildBoar have been shipped. If you want Tracking #'s, PM me.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Just a quick update for myself, I am getting close to finishing. The handle is practically done, and the bevels are almost done being flattened. I just have to finish it up and should be good to go.


----------



## WillC

Well done Don and many thanks  I have not forgotten mine, just a bit snowed under


----------



## WildBoar

I received the saya about 1-1/2 weeks ago (it's really nice!), and a box from Panaca this morning :bliss:Thanks again to everyone who jumped in and rescued this project -- there is a great forum.


----------



## Zwiefel

Excellent! I'm looking forward to photos/reviews from the recipients.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I just received mine from Mike Davis, who generously volunteered to be one of the smiths to finish the job. Mike made a gorgeous handle from burl maple with a bocote ferrule for me. 









Here's a couple of the entire knife and close ups showing the distal taper, the choil area and the grind at the heel. 





















I've only used the knife to cut up a cantaloupe, dice a bell pepper, slice some zucchini and cut up a peach. Other than being a little shorter than the 24 cm gyutos I am accustomed to, it is a sweet knife. Eamon said that it was designed to be a knife that is a "jack of all trades" and it is. 

I'll have a food release video of this knife up in the next few days, but my experience with the cantaloupe gave me the impression that the food release is very, very good. 

I want to thank everyone who got involved in taking this project from the dustpile and making it a reality - Will C., Devin T., Zweifel and anyone else who volunteered their time and skills.

Rick


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Minor correction. I've been told by one of the forum wood gurus that the ferrule is ziricote, not bocote. 

R.


----------



## bahamaroot

You guys are truly inspiring! I've been following this soap opera for a while and it's a great feeling, even for us not involved, to see these knives being finished and starting to get into the hands of those deserving. 
Any donated and leftover knives and materials should be sold and the proceeds divided among those that volunteered time and materials. _*YOU ALL ROCK!*_


----------



## Gravy Power

+1. Wish I had one.


----------



## tkern

Where is this at now? Does everyone have their knives back?


----------



## mc2442

I think I am next in line for one, and obviously excited for this to be completed! And as voiced by many...thank you for everyone in helping complete this experience. I am sure the knives will play out to make it worth the wait, but without the extra effort for a lot of people with little to nothing to gain, this would have been for naught. Much gratitude for everyone's effort here.


----------



## WillC

Thanks for the pictures, Mikes looks great. Thank you dude  I have not forgotten about mine, just have to find time to do them.


----------



## WildBoar

"jack of all trades' is fair -- been using it for everything while on vacation. Heel is mightier then most of my 240+ gyutos and the distal taper results in a nice thin tip for mincing. The DT ITK gyuto has stayed in its travel box all week; I think it's enjoying the time off.


----------



## Don Nguyen

tkern said:


> Where is this at now? Does everyone have their knives back?



I'm in the same boat as Will. Handle is done but I have to complete my disk sander to flatten the bevels (almost done).


----------



## toddnmd

Just want to tell everyone that the collaboration on this project still really impresses me! (And a number of people who don't understand my obsession for knives, but they too are impressed that an online forum would come together to complete all this work.)


----------



## Iceman91

I was one of the first three to receive one from Devin. Great little knife. Really nice grind. Cuts well and the food release is good. I put an edge on it and it sharpens up really nice, so far the edge retention has been good. Thanks to all involved, the knife is a lot of fun to use!


----------



## WillC

Well I have been dragging my feet over this...sometimes its hard to get started on something, projects and commitments can build up and you can become over faced. The curse of the project I suppose..... :sad0:



Of course if your a pro you just suck it and get on with it:lol2:

Just my little joke, but not before time some progress and it felt really good. I had really not left much to do on these blades, I had to stay an extra hour at work anyway as I have something special to work on tomorrow in temper. 
So I decided to work on 2 of the 4 blades I have.
I start on a diamond stone 300 grit, I have 150 grit but there is really no need. With the 300 I thin into the edge and tip a little and check it is all nice and flat into the edge. The bevel overall is subtly convex, which is fine. Im also making it as even as possible into the edge. By the time I finish here we are at about 0.1mm, did not take long it was nearly there. I had been very good and not left Eamon much of a task



Next 800 grit diamond plate just to get the 300 scratches out.



Next a very soft fast cutting 1000 grit sigma stone. Horrible for sharpening, great for this sort of thing, I allow it to be slightly dipped, makes it great for this type of bevel.



So thats that on two, I did also set the bevels during the stone work, it helps bring the bevel down into the edge more easily as you work.






Now to the handles. In Eamons legacy of bits and pieces and mess, there were some handles already assembled and glued, I have 4 of these to use and some spares in case they are unusable. The blocks looks really haphazardly flung together and the glue looks like expanding gorilla style glue which im not a fan of. So I rip a couple down closer to size of the cocabolla and check for fit up.
Eamons prep and glue job was a very good lesson here of how not to do it. 



No surface preparation, the surfaces were left smooth with no key for the glue and likely poor choice of glue. 










So thanks for the example Eamon, now to do it properly. Pulled apart, flatted and textured for fresh epoxy.
Would help if the slot is the correct size for the tang also.







The other blocks are palish, not sure what the wood is, the grain looks nice, I will do the same with these so as not to take any chances.



So thats one little work session and two well on there way, not to bad in 1 hour and twenty minutes.
Cheers All, sorry for stalling things, I hope this can all get finished off soon, you guys are amazing


----------



## Don Nguyen

I must apologize for taking so long also. I finally finished my disk sander this week so I can now finish it up. The handle has been done a while ago and was sitting lonely.


----------



## cookinstuff

hehe thanks for the wip will and the proper directions, gave me a good laugh..... I'm sure you were laughing as well, in some way.


----------



## WillC

Thanks, yep laughter is a good tonic


----------



## sachem allison

These are looking good, wish things would have worked out better but, this ain't bad. One of these days, maybe......


----------



## WillC

Nah, its all good, I do feel better for a bit of a dig, I dont think I could have approached them without the slightest hint of irony, having been done with them once all ready. But really its nice to get them started, it is genuinely weird how some little things seem to make themselves seem a bigger task than they really are. 
Or quite often with me the other way round and I merrily underestimate the amount of time something will take, get started and thing, ah right then, could be here for a while. And I have been doing stuff like this for years..... Its easy to get in a pickle, especially if like Eamon you had not had time to develop the skills to deal with being in a pickle. Tough lesson. But alls well that ends well


----------



## Mrmnms

The eventual owners should take comfort in knowing these were done absolutely right . These must far exceed everyone's expectations. I hope it comes back to you in some way Will.


----------



## TB_London

As before happy to help out in any way I can. I know in my life I've over committed and it's a horrible place to be, asking for help is a hard thing to do and it's good that people are going to get their orders. They look like great blades and knowing your knives they are going to be great cutters. It's a shame that the original plans didn't work out, but kudos to everyone who has helped out.

Also it's great to see the quality of work that you are putting out there. Seeing the progress from my santoku to petty to gyuto and suji you should be really proud.


----------



## Lefty

I remember the knives you're talking about TB. They were different, but still appealing. Do you still use them?

Will, it's awesome that you rallied the troops on this project. One day I'll own one of your blades.


----------



## TB_London

Lefty said:


> I remember the knives you're talking about TB. They were different, but still appealing. Do you still use them?



Yep still use them, the petty is a great knife. I've been using 240's lately a lot more than my 270's so the gyuto hasn't been used for a month or two but is in the rotation. The suji is the best I own and is the only one I use, and the santoku is a pretty fun knife for quick meals. 

I have too many for everything to get regular use, but I keep rediscovering old knives and using them for a few weeks in a kind of haphazard cycle.


----------



## WillC

Hey TB, If you really would have a little time in the next couple of weeks, if you would take care of the other 2 would be a help, I know you will do a more than good enough job being the skilled enthusiast you are. Thanks Dude, Ill drop you a pm over the weekend



TB_London said:


> As before happy to help out in any way I can. I know in my life I've over committed and it's a horrible place to be, asking for help is a hard thing to do and it's good that people are going to get their orders. They look like great blades and knowing your knives they are going to be great cutters. It's a shame that the original plans didn't work out, but kudos to everyone who has helped out.
> 
> Also it's great to see the quality of work that you are putting out there. Seeing the progress from my santoku to petty to gyuto and suji you should be really proud.


----------



## edredlee

Good afternoon all! Simply curious to know where these projects stand. Thanks!


----------



## mc2442

Still waiting on mine, but understand that freebies get behind paying work. Pretty much had written this off, so ever getting it done is a bonus.


----------



## Chef Andy

If there are any leftover unspoken for Eamon utility knives still, I would be very happy to buy one.


----------



## mr drinky

edredlee said:


> Good afternoon all! Simply curious to know where these projects stand. Thanks!



I must admit that I thought the same thing the other day. I'd hate to see this stall again. No sense in reliving the same bad emotions 

k.


----------



## brainsausage

I received mine. Thanks greatly to Will for making, Zweifel for finding, Taz for saya'ing, and JohnnyChance for finishing. Really great knife overall.


----------



## Chef Andy

After reading this whole thread, I have to say I've never come across such a great bunch of people on the internet ever before. This place rocks.


----------



## sachem allison

brainsausage said:


> I received mine. Thanks greatly to Will for making, Zweifel for finding, Taz for saya'ing, and JohnnyChance for finishing. Really great knife overall.



Hey, don't forget Devin for setting a fire under everyone's butts.


----------



## brainsausage

sachem allison said:


> Hey, don't forget Devin for setting a fire under everyone's butts.



I wasn't aware of that fact. THANKS DEVIN!!! And thank you as well Son.


----------



## WillC

Who's next then?
One will suit a smaller hand, one a larger hand.....

















The geometry on these is so good after the stone finishing they will cut air with out disturbing it  I should really do a u tube video demonstrating this dressed as a Ninja.


----------



## CoqaVin

what are those santokus?


----------



## WillC

Read the thread if you have time, they are not available or anything, a number of makers have joined together to bail out Eamon Burke who flaked out on a load of work, we are making sure it gets finished and to the customers. I made the blades originally, but was never even paid for them.
Members here, <(prodded by Devin) Pulled together an outstanding effort, of convincing Eamon to give over all the work he seemed to have locked in his shed, not just these, all sorts of knives he had for re-handle and Saya stuff. Then pulling together a Kitty and getting the work done. Well I took a while, but hey.
And well done all I say,
Am I the last to finish, Do other helpers have blades still? or are we nearly all done?

Cheers
Will


----------



## CoqaVin

Oh wow cool story 

Awesome collab GUYS!


----------



## WillC

Just to bring this post with the pics forward.


WillC said:


> Who's next then?
> One will suit a smaller hand, one a larger hand.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The geometry on these is so good after the stone finishing they will cut air with out disturbing it  I should really do a u tube video demonstrating this dressed as a Ninja.



I will PM Zweifel to bring up the list, and list of who has what.


----------



## WillC

Ahem


----------



## WillC

So on the list 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE#gid=0

We have unassigned people five names, Let take the first two Choll and Paco Mcgraw? For these two blades finished.
I will try and PM them, and failing that work down the list.

Pitonboy has been sent a blade out?

And as far as getting work done, we still have Bill Burkes and Don's not yet completed.


----------



## WillC

PM's sent to Paco Mcgraw and Choll....


----------



## brainsausage

These really are great knives Will. I'm sorry you got effed over these. If the original intent had remained true, these would have been truly excellent production knives.


----------



## WillC

All forgotten,

They really are a great knife, Eamon got the design concept spot on. Easy to use and maintain thinning as you go. These are just dying to cut stuff. I have done the handles on these as originally intended, they feel nice.

Thanks for your comment.

Will


----------



## toddnmd

I always thought this was really cool how so many good people on here volunteered to help out. 

Were all the costs covered? I'd still be happy to chip in to be a part of the good karma. Or, if there is anything out there unclaimed, I'd be interested to contribute for that as well.


----------



## Paco.McGraw

I had forgotten about these and I'm sill wanting one. 

I'll take the blade with the larger handle.

Thanks Will and everyone involved in getting this going, its greatly appreciated and shows how great of a forum this is.

Sam


----------



## WillC

Excellent stuff, very happy your happy. i have PM'd Edredlea for the other one.....


----------



## XooMG

Not part of this, but I have to say those two last knives posted looked sweet. Real shame there's no production project for me to join.


----------



## mc2442

WillC said:


> So on the list
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE#gid=0
> 
> We have unassigned people five names, Let take the first two Choll and Paco Mcgraw? For these two blades finished.
> I will try and PM them, and failing that work down the list.
> 
> Pitonboy has been sent a blade out?
> 
> And as far as getting work done, we still have Bill Burkes and Don's not yet completed.



I am getting Bill's generosity. I will post pictures when I get it.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys


----------



## Zwiefel

Hey! Just now getting to this thread. Sorry for the delay. Are we all set on these? Do I need to update the spreadsheet?


----------



## WillC

Hello Z, Is there by any chance still any Kitty for postage for these finished knives? If not I will have to collect the postage costs from whom they are being sent to.
Cheers
Will


----------



## Zwiefel

Hey! I sent a PM with details. Can transfer by PP whenever you are ready.



WillC said:


> Hello Z, Is there by any chance still any Kitty for postage for these finished knives? If not I will have to collect the postage costs from whom they are being sent to.
> Cheers
> Will


----------



## Erilyn75

I just finished all 49 pages, I'm speechless. All of you guys are totally awesome!


----------



## mc2442

Hi, I just skimmed all 49 pages so I could have just missed it but a lot of the older stuff has been deleted I believe. I just got mine today and I cannot remember what the steel of the knife is. Can anyone help me out?

Took a bit longer than the rest, but it looks great. Bill, thank you for doing this! Will take pictures soon to show it off.


----------



## mc2442

Let's see if this works

Nope, need to remember how to post pics vs. links


----------



## mc2442

Oh well, does this work?

http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/msconlan/media/IMG_0185.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9 
http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/msconlan/media/IMG_0187.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7 
http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/msconlan/media/IMG_0188.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6 
http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/msconlan/media/IMG_0186.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8

Just a few quick picks if they are viewable.


----------



## Zwiefel

Nice looking knife you got there!


----------



## mc2442

Thank you. The musk ox works very well with the handle and knife. A gift from Bill.


----------



## chinacats

nice to see it finally got there...was this the last one?


----------



## WillC

Wow Bill did a fab job!
I have two blades still, done two already, One is having a custom handle. The other, will have to check the list. Takes me ages but I always get there in the end


----------



## Lefty

Wow! Looks great! I wish I had one.


----------

